# Me voy de ING porque no tiene intención de asumir la comisión de cajeros



## tucapital.es (5 Ago 2015)

Soy de los que piensa que ING al final tendrá que asumir la comisión de los 2 euros que cobra Caixa Bank, SAntander y BBVA (y a saber cuántos bancos más), porque si no lo hacen, perderán una buena parte de los 3 millones de clientes que han ganado con mucho mucho dinero en publicidad. Para "dar ejemplo" me he dado de baja por esa razón:

- http://www.tucapital.es/blogs/notici...endo-clientes/

Salu2.


----------



## Kamui (5 Ago 2015)

Un poco radical de momento considerando que aún no ha terminado la partida.

Por otro lado, si es cierto que EVO asume los 2€, pero sólo con cantidades más de 120€, que es algo más de lo que el español medio suele sacar. Ya sabemos que son costumbres y hay que respetarlas.

A mi en mi caso no me fastidian demasiado porque tengo un Bankia bastante cerca (que es la que se quedará con los 0,60€ de comisión que se paga ahora en vez de repartirlo con las demás).


----------



## xyv1 (5 Ago 2015)

No veo que ING tenga culpa en esto. Más bien es la puta mafia de asaltacaminos, aka banqueros nacionales, a la que hay que castigar....por cierto ¿ahora adonde te llevas la pasta?

El BdE debería tomar cartas en el asunto, pero ya desde 2008 me quedó meridianamente clara la utilidad de esa "entidad".


----------



## tucapital.es (5 Ago 2015)

Kamui dijo:


> Un poco radical de momento considerando que aún no ha terminado la partida.



Irá a peor... y al final no tendrá más remedio que asumirlo como Evo.

---------- Post added 05-ago-2015 at 11:19 ----------




xyv1 dijo:


> No veo que ING tenga culpa en esto.



No, pero al menos debería haber pagado los 0,65€ que hasta ahora se hacía cargo.

Salu2.

---------- Post added 05-ago-2015 at 11:21 ----------




xyv1 dijo:


> ¿ahora adonde te llevas la pasta?



De momento a Evo que ya tenía abierto y con tarjeta con retirada en cualquier cajero.

Posiblemente abra la cuenta 123 del Santander u Openbank.

Son ofertas más competitivas.

Salu2.


----------



## Trecet (5 Ago 2015)

No me fastidies que yo acabo de contratar la cuenta nómina XD


----------



## tucapital.es (5 Ago 2015)

jajaja, el tema es que en los últimos 6 meses la entidad ha crecido bastante en clientes, pero veremos cómo les afecta el tema de los cajeros, que por cierto, la guerra empezó ING.

Salu2.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (5 Ago 2015)

has intentado sacar 60 euros de un cajero de la caixa con ING desde marzo?, intentalo, despues saca tus conclusiones...

yo soy partidario de que no pague los 2 euros, prefiero que responda al reto con la subida de intereses, que es donde le duele al cartel...


----------



## paco jones (5 Ago 2015)

xyv1 dijo:


> No veo que ING tenga culpa en esto. Más bien es la puta mafia de asaltacaminos, aka banqueros nacionales, a la que hay que castigar....por cierto ¿ahora adonde te llevas la pasta?
> 
> El BdE debería tomar cartas en el asunto, pero ya desde 2008 me quedó meridianamente clara la utilidad de esa "entidad".



claro que tiene la culpa por no gastar en cajeros automáticos y actuar como un parásito aprovechándose de los medios técnicos que paga su competencia a cambio de pequeñas dádivas que pagan......... 

si quieren mantener sus clientes..... o pagan los 2 euros o que pongan cajeros y presten servicios


----------



## paco jones (5 Ago 2015)

Caos en la guerra bancaria: puedes acabar pagando hasta dos comisiones en el cajero. Noticias de Finanzas personales


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (5 Ago 2015)

paco jones dijo:


> Caos en la guerra bancaria: puedes acabar pagando hasta dos comisiones en el cajero. Noticias de Finanzas personales



que chorradas, los periodistas o son tontos o no quieren enterarse para tener algo que contar, la cosa la ha dejado clara la caixa y el banco de españa, solo se puede cobrar una comision, y esa va a ser la de 2 euros renunciando a los 0,65 euros de la tasa de intercambio.

aqui lo unico que hay es un posible pacto de precios, los tres bancos mas grandes toman la misma decision en pocos meses y todos ponen la misma comision de 2 euros.

las redes de cajeros desaparecen, al cobrarse siempre 2 euros lo mismo da que tu banco pertenezca a una red o a otra, excepto la red6000, los clientes de los bancos que pertenezcan a ella saldran beneficiados al pertenecer a la unica red que actua como una autentica red, es posible que el resto de bancos abandonen las otras redes y se pasen a red6000, tiene todo su sentido, los 3 grandes bancos quedarian aislados, sus clientes solo podrian sacar sin coste de las sucursales de su banco mientras que los de red6000 podrian sacar en cualquier cajero de la red.


----------



## euromelon (5 Ago 2015)

tu cuanto pagas para que te permitan spamear tu web en cada hilo que abres?


----------



## jaimegvr (5 Ago 2015)

En Australia se pagan entre 0,50$ y 2$ de comision por sacar dinero del cajero en todos los bancos, y NADIE SE QUEJA, porque aquí está asumido que todo trabajo hay que pagarlo, nada es gratis y no se puede pretender recibir un servicio y no pagarlo.


----------



## Mono Artico (6 Ago 2015)

jaimegvr dijo:


> En Australia se pagan entre 0,50$ y 2$ de comision por sacar dinero del cajero en todos los bancos, y NADIE SE QUEJA, porque aquí está asumido que todo trabajo hay que pagarlo, nada es gratis y no se puede pretender recibir un servicio y no pagarlo.



Cuando tengamos los sueldos que se pagan en Australia entonces no nos quejaremos pero como no es el caso.


----------



## DAVA (6 Ago 2015)

Yo también pienso que has tomado una decisión precipitada...y en estos casos en los que no nos va la vida en el asunto no pasa nada por esperar acontecimientos o decisiones futuras. Santander y BBVA han avisado, pero habrá que esperar a ver lo que hacen realmente después del aviso del BdE y la posterior decisión de ING.
Los que llevamos muchos años en Ing y estamos contentos a pesar de sus rácanos intereses últimamente de sus depositos y cuenta naranja no vamos a cambiarnos de la noche a la mañana por un aviso de dos de los grandes.


----------



## Freedomfighter (6 Ago 2015)

jaimegvr dijo:


> En Australia se pagan entre 0,50$ y 2$ de comision por sacar dinero del cajero en todos los bancos, y NADIE SE QUEJA, porque aquí está asumido que todo trabajo hay que pagarlo, nada es gratis y no se puede pretender recibir un servicio y no pagarlo.



¿Y los rendimientos que les sacan a nuestros ahorros si son gratis?....ienso:


::


----------



## Hinel (6 Ago 2015)

Sacando mas de 60 euros en un cajero red6000 no cobraban... Lo han cambiado?


----------



## silverwindow (6 Ago 2015)

el Banco de España tan inutil como siempre.


----------



## Humim (6 Ago 2015)

de momento no cambio de ing estoy contento, lo que se puede hacer es sacar un poco mas del cajero y visitarlo 3 veces al mes solo , por 6 euros no es mucho en otra entidad seguro me cobran mas


----------



## ElMayoL (6 Ago 2015)

paco jones dijo:


> claro que tiene la culpa por no gastar en cajeros automáticos y actuar como un parásito aprovechándose de los medios técnicos que paga su competencia a cambio de pequeñas dádivas que pagan.........
> 
> si quieren mantener sus clientes..... o pagan los 2 euros o que pongan cajeros y presten servicios



di que si! corre a abrir tu cuenta al BBVA, anormal.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (6 Ago 2015)

Hinel dijo:


> Sacando mas de 60 euros en un cajero red6000 no cobraban... Lo han cambiado?



no, ni va a cambiar, incluso es posible que muchos bancos que hoy estan en 4b o servired se pasen a red6000.


----------



## tucapital.es (6 Ago 2015)

Hinel dijo:


> Sacando mas de 60 euros en un cajero red6000 no cobraban... Lo han cambiado?



De momento, no, a la espera de los bancos propietarios si cobra o no los 2 euros de comisión.

---------- Post added 06-ago-2015 at 12:07 ----------




El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> que chorradas, los periodistas o son tontos o no quieren enterarse para tener algo que contar, la cosa la ha dejado clara la caixa y el banco de españa, solo se puede cobrar una comision, y esa va a ser la de 2 euros renunciando a los 0,65 euros de la tasa de intercambio.
> 
> aqui lo unico que hay es un posible pacto de precios, los tres bancos mas grandes toman la misma decision en pocos meses y todos ponen la misma comision de 2 euros.
> 
> las redes de cajeros desaparecen, al cobrarse siempre 2 euros lo mismo da que tu banco pertenezca a una red o a otra, excepto la red6000, los clientes de los bancos que pertenezcan a ella saldran beneficiados al pertenecer a la unica red que actua como una autentica red, es posible que el resto de bancos abandonen las otras redes y se pasen a red6000, tiene todo su sentido, los 3 grandes bancos quedarian aislados, sus clientes solo podrian sacar sin coste de las sucursales de su banco mientras que los de red6000 podrian sacar en cualquier cajero de la red.




Sólo pueden cobrar 1 única comisión. Lo que pasa es que los bancos propietarios de las tarjetas siguen sin tener preparado su sistema y siguen cobrando la comisión por retirar en cajeros no de su red o oficina, indpendientemente de si CaixaBank haya dejado de cobrar la tasa de intercambio.

Por otro lado, cuando se ponga deacuerdo, la comisión no sólo será de 2 euros, sino más; Bankia por ejemplo te cobra 4 euros en cajeros no de ellos y no van a dejar de cobrarlos.

Salu2.


----------



## Kamui (6 Ago 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> De momento, no, a la espera de los bancos propietarios si cobra o no los 2 euros de comisión.
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-ago-2015 at 12:07 ----------
> 
> ...



Bankia no ha expresado que ellos no van a cobrar esa tasa?

Me parece un buen movimiento por su parte si queda como está ahora, se va a quedar con los 0,65 que antes se llevaban los demás.


----------



## tucapital.es (6 Ago 2015)

Bankia ha dicho que no, y Bankinter tampoco cobrarán.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (6 Ago 2015)

Kamui dijo:


> Bankia no ha expresado que ellos no van a cobrar esa tasa?
> 
> Me parece un buen movimiento por su parte si queda como está ahora, se va a quedar con los 0,65 que antes se llevaban los demás.



exacto, se ha definido y ha dicho que no, e igual todos los demas, el unico que podria acompañar al trio telerin es el popular, el sabadell es dificil que lo haga porque tambien sale perjudicado, sus clientes de la cuenta expansion podian sacar gratis de toda la red servired y la jugada de BBVA tambien va contra ellos.

---------- Post added 06-ago-2015 at 12:42 ----------




tucapital.es dijo:


> Bankia ha dicho que no, y Bankinter tampoco cobrarán.



y nadie mas cobrara, deutsche bank, novo banco, caixa geral, cajamar, etc, es un movimiento del trio contra todos los demas, no solo contra la banca digital.


----------



## mildiez (6 Ago 2015)

¿No decían que laCaixa cobraba menos dinero de comisiones de los cajeros desde que habían tomado esa intrépida medida?

Quién sabe. Quizá reculan pronto.


----------



## Barruno (6 Ago 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Bankia ha dicho que no, y Bankinter tampoco cobrarán.



Bankia cerraron muchisimas oficinas (en malaga han dejado dos en toda la provincia, de tener una en cada pueblo). 
Bankinter tiene tambien muy pocas. Sí es curioso por ejemplo el hecho de que Bankinter sea tambien un banco Botiniano y no secunde la propuesta.













escribiendo desde un zapatófono. Perdonad las faltas.


----------



## jaimegvr (6 Ago 2015)

Mono Artico dijo:


> Cuando tengamos los sueldos que se pagan en Australia entonces no nos quejaremos pero como no es el caso.



Los españoles son unos TACAÑOS , y aunque ganaseis 4.000€ al mes, os doleria pagar 2€ por sacar dinero del cajero.

Por eso ganais salarios de -1000€ al mes, porque sois malos pagadores y peores empresarios TODOS, por vosotros pagariais salarios de 200€ y cobrariais por un café 5€.


----------



## tastas (6 Ago 2015)

Lo que no entiendo es de dónde piensan que va a sacar EVO el dinero para pagar esos dos euros que los bancos quieren cobrarles a sus clientes. Está bien pedir, pero a EVO no le va a salir gratis pagar esos 2 euros. Tal como está hoy en día el panorama, a mi ya me va bien si solo BBVA y La Caixa se ponen a cobrar 2€ por sacar dinero con ellos ya que por suerrte hay más cajeros y bancos.
Y sí, BBVA y La Caixa pueden hacer lo que les salga del rabo siempre y cuando lo anuncien con tiempo y sin engaños. Y más con los que no son sus clientes. Y los españolitos podemos seguir con ellos, o no, si no nos gusta lo que hacen.


----------



## Fetuccini (6 Ago 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Soy de los que piensa que ING al final tendrá que asumir la comisión de los 2 euros que cobra Caixa Bank, SAntander y BBVA (y a saber cuántos bancos más), porque si no lo hacen, perderán una buena parte de los 3 millones de clientes que han ganado con mucho mucho dinero en publicidad. Para "dar ejemplo" me he dado de baja por esa razón:
> 
> - http://www.tucapital.es/blogs/notici...endo-clientes/
> 
> Salu2.



Es la muestra más vergonzosa de publicidad (mal) encubierta que he visto en mi vida. Me apuesto lo que quieras a que es un post patrocinado. Enhorabuena, ahora ya sabes cual es tu precio.

Está muy bien la medida de tus patrocinadores, pero por el momento yo voy pagando con tarjeta. Hace dos días pagué una compra de 3€ en un súper con la tarjeta y no me pusieron pegas. Es hacia lo que vamos, en Europa se paga todo con tarjeta. En algún país hasta te miran mal si sacas metálico. Lo que vamos a tener que hacer para tener efectivo es sacar dinero en tandas de más de 100€ en un Euro6000 y fin del pseudoproblema.

Tus patrocinadores llevan años intentando echar mierda sobre ING (empezaron por asociarlo con Afinsa, aquí nuestro amigo Paco Jones lo hizo en su momento, que hoy da entre grima y vergüenza ajena recordarlo). Se dijo que si quebraban no verías ni un €, cuando el Fondo español era de los que menos cubrían en toda Europa y el Holandés de los que más. Y todo para acabar arrastrándose patéticamente tras ellos en todos sus movimientos. ¿ING empieza una guerra de depósitos? Ellos detrás. ¿ING potencia los Fondos y Brokers para todos? Todos detrás como ovejitas. Así es el empresauriado, nada nuevo.

Tu deslígate de ING y disfruta de tu comisión de 25€ semestral de mantenimiento + otros 25€ por cada tarjeta.


----------



## Funcitroll (7 Ago 2015)

Pues yo me sigo quedando con ING, ya que es el banco menos malo de con los que he tenido el placer de tratar, los demás, basura infecta.

Lo de la comisión ya veremos como la vamos capeando.


----------



## cruel e inhumano (7 Ago 2015)

Ni de coña me voy de ING.


----------



## 시켈 ! (7 Ago 2015)

jaimegvr dijo:


> En Australia se pagan entre 0,50$ y 2$ de comision por sacar dinero del cajero en todos los bancos, y NADIE SE QUEJA, porque aquí está asumido que todo trabajo hay que pagarlo, nada es gratis y no se puede pretender recibir un servicio y no pagarlo.



Tampoco dan gratis los créditos para los que usan el dinero de los clientes.




Humim dijo:


> de momento no cambio de ing estoy contento, lo que se puede hacer es sacar un poco mas del cajero y visitarlo 3 veces al mes solo , por 6 euros no es mucho en otra entidad seguro me cobran mas



Sacar más, esa nueva situación le vendrá de perlas a los ladrones merodeadores de cajeros que atracan o te arrancan el bolso .


----------



## Don Mendo (7 Ago 2015)

jaimegvr dijo:


> En Australia se pagan entre 0,50$ y 2$ de comision por sacar dinero del cajero en todos los bancos, y NADIE SE QUEJA, porque aquí está asumido que todo trabajo hay que pagarlo, nada es gratis y no se puede pretender recibir un servicio y no pagarlo.



Y en el Reino Unido no cobran ni un céntimo en ningún cajero de ningún banco por retirar dinero (salvo que te vayas al badulaque de Abdul).

Pero hablamos de lo que pasa en España.

Y si no sabes que el servicio está de sobra pagado con el dinero ingresado en las cuentas corrientes y de ahorro, tampoco entenderás que lo de "un tonto y su dinero permanecen juntos poco tiempo" también te puede incluir aunque vivas en Australia.


----------



## tucapital.es (7 Ago 2015)

cruel e inhumano dijo:


> Ni de coña me voy de ING.



Aunque te quedes sin prácticamente cajeros para retirar efectivo?

Yo me he quitado la cuenta nómina, la cuenta Naranja lo mantenogo, eso sí, a "0" porque lleva más de 1 año sin ofrecer el depósito naranja para incremento de saldo.


----------



## Kamui (7 Ago 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Aunque te quedes sin prácticamente cajeros para retirar efectivo?
> 
> Yo me he quitado la cuenta nómina, la cuenta Naranja lo mantenogo, eso sí, a "0" porque lleva más de 1 año sin ofrecer el depósito naranja para incremento de saldo.



Si que haces esfuerzos por intentar convencer a la gente, ni que te pagaran por hacer publicidad negativa de ING.


----------



## t_chip (7 Ago 2015)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Los españoles son unos TACAÑOS , y aunque ganaseis 4.000€ al mes, os doleria pagar 2€ por sacar dinero del cajero.
> 
> Por eso ganais salarios de -1000€ al mes, porque sois malos pagadores y peores empresarios TODOS, por vosotros pagariais salarios de 200€ y cobrariais por un café 5€.



No te falta razón, pero tiene mal arreglo, porque, aunque tu cambias nadie más lo hace.

Yo antes cuando vendía algo de segunda mano no rebajaba (pedía lo que creía que valía) y cuando compraba, no regateaba, pagaba lo que me pedían o no compraba.

Pero me harte de tardar muchísimo en vender por los regateos (aunque el precio fuera barato) y de pagar de más en las compras.

Así que hace un tiempo me volví como TODOS.

Pido de más para luego rebajar y cuando compró regateo mucho.

Es un coñazo y enlentece todo, pero en este país es lo que hay.

En cuanto a los bancos (y grandes empresas en general ) si hoy aceptas dos de comisión, mañana te cobran cuatro, y pasado seis. Así hasta que te hartas y los mandas a cagar.

Es mejor mandarlos a cagar al primer intento de subida y ahorrarte todas las subidas intermedias.

He leido que en España hasta los años 50 o así no había precio fijo en las tiendas. Se regateaba siempre en todas partes. Esto lo cambio el Corte inglés, que introdujo el precio fijo, pero me temo que el trasfondo del asunto permanece.


----------



## Algas (7 Ago 2015)

Yo prefiero continuar con mi tándem ING-EVO, ing me da más seguridad que otros bancos, además no me viene con sorpresas de última hora ni molestias varias típicas de bancos hispañistaníes; cosa que agradezco bastante. 
Evo como cuenta de gastos, para pagar todo y poder sacar dinero de vez en cuando (a partir de ahora de 120 en 120 euros). 

Aún así todavía está por ver qué va a pasar con el tema de los cajeros, parece más una maniobra para que el público se habitúe al pago con tarjeta y se vaya abandonando el efectivo.


----------



## toniguada (7 Ago 2015)

ING de los pocos bancos qué no han cambiado sus condiciones y encima me ha dado dinero. Llevo bastantes años con ellos y cero problemas. 

Enviado desde mi thl T6 pro usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## HarryWashello_borrado (7 Ago 2015)

Yo sigo en Bankia, sin comisiones y sin rendimientos...

eso os pasa por ir a bancos extranjeros.


----------



## patroclus (7 Ago 2015)

Nada más fácil para que no te cobren comisión que hacer una transferencia de ING a otra cuenta en otra entidad en que tengamos tarjeta.

Ya no hay ninguna comisión que valga.


----------



## tucapital.es (7 Ago 2015)

Kamui dijo:


> Si que haces esfuerzos por intentar convencer a la gente, ni que te pagaran por hacer publicidad negativa de ING.




No intento convencer a nadie, simplemente expongo los hechos. Además sigo manteniendo en ING: Cuenta Naranja, Cuenta Broker, Cuenta de valores, Plan de pensiones.

ING a comienzo del año vendió la bombo y platillo que sus clientes podía sacar dinero en todos los cajeros, cosa que cabreó a la competencia.

Ahora la competencia se vengan haciendo pagar comisión a los clientes de ING y ellos callan, cosa que Evo Banco sale diciendo que ellos asumen el coste.

ING lleva desde junio de 2014 sin ofrecer el depósito naranja para incremento de saldo que sí que ofrece a los nuevos clientes (cosa que cabrea también a mucha gente).

Yo he quitado la cuenta Nómina, porque prefiero Evo Banco. Pero mantengo la Cuenta Naranja por si alguna vez los naranjas vuelven a ofrecer algo decente a sus clientes.

Salu2.

---------- Post added 07-ago-2015 at 12:15 ----------

Además lo que he hecho de irme de ING es para demostrar al banco que hay gente que no está dispuesta a pagar comisiones, ni mucho menos por retirar un dinero que ya es suyo. 

A mí no me importa cerrar una cuenta, y al día siguiente cuando las condiciones mejore, volverlo a abrir.

¡Cómo cambiaría las cosas, si después de esto, ING perdiera 1 millón de clientes!! te digo yo que al mes siguiente comunicarían que asumen esta comisión como lo ha hecho EVO.

Por cierto, si ahora retiras dinero en CaixaBank, tu pagas 2 euros de comisión, e ING se ahorra 0,65€ que pagaba de tasa de intercambio que ahora CaixaBank ya no se lo carga.

Salu2.


----------



## nekcab (7 Ago 2015)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> que chorradas, los periodistas o son tontos o no quieren enterarse para tener algo que contar, la cosa la ha dejado clara la caixa y el banco de españa, solo se puede cobrar una comision, y esa va a ser la de 2 euros renunciando a los 0,65 euros de la tasa de intercambio.
> 
> 
> ...



Tenía dudas dado que en mi entidad online siempre acaban la frasecita de marras:
"Nosotros no cobramos comisión, ahora su entidad de destino..."

, pero efectivamente:



El Pais dijo:


> "...
> 
> El Banco de España se ha pronunciado en contra de esa práctica al considerar que la retirada de efectivo en un cajero automático constituye un único servicio de pago, con independencia de que se realice en un cajero propiedad de la entidad emisora de la tarjeta bancaria o de otra entidad. “En consecuencia, ese servicio solo puede originar el cobro de una comisión, ya sea por la entidad emisora de la tarjeta o por la entidad propietaria del cajero”, señaló."


----------



## CaCO3 (7 Ago 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Soy de los que piensa que ING al final tendrá que asumir la comisión de los 2 euros



Imposible, porque no le saldría a cuenta el cliente. Lo que sí podría hacer es:

a) Asumir la comisión un máximo de 2 veces al mes, por ejemplo.
b) Asumir la comisión para cantidades mayores de X, siendo X una cantidad grande (pongamos que 150 euros).


----------



## kikelon (7 Ago 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Irá a peor... y al final no tendrá más remedio que asumirlo como Evo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-ago-2015 at 11:19 ----------
> 
> ...



Estupideces, me cago en los 10-20 euros que me pueda suponer, solo la paz mental y tranquilidad que tengo con mi pasta en ING vale mucho más.
¿El Santader dices? Que Dios te pille confesao.
Yo he pasado por la tira de entidades: Caja de Ahorros y Monte de Piedad de Valencia, fué la primera, desde los 2 años a los 20 años, luego vinieron Caja Postal (obligatoria para cobrar la paga de la mili), BBVA- Argentaria, Banesto, CAM, La Caixa, Caixa Catalunya, Santander-Central Hispano...
Todas, TODAS, me hacían extorsión vía microcargos sin justificar que tenía que ir cada dos por tres a reclamar: "no, pero tu vienes con el recibo del banco y te lo devolvemos, por ser buen cliente, blablabla", que no coño, que no quiero ir al puto banco a nada, A NADA.
Entonces ví la luz, liquidé mi hipoteca con el BBVA y se produjo la transformación: nada de bancos fijos, no los necesito, y cuando los necesito no están abiertos. A partir de ahí: Uno-e, ING e iBanesto, y cuando Santander compró Banesto y absorbió iBanesto, me dí de baja.
¿Tu sabes la tranquilidad en la que vivo desde que solo manejo Uno-e e ING? Va, vaaaaa, que no sabéis lo que decís. Perdéis el tiempo como si hubiera dinero que lo pudiera comprar. Estoy en ING por los mismos motivos que tengo un Mac, y mi proveedor de telefonía es PepePhone.

---------- Post added 07-ago-2015 at 13:19 ----------




Trecet dijo:


> No me fastidies que yo acabo de contratar la cuenta nómina XD



Lo mejor que has hecho en tu vida, creeme.


----------



## tucapital.es (7 Ago 2015)

caco3 dijo:


> Imposible, porque no le saldría a cuenta el cliente. Lo que sí podría hacer es:
> 
> a) Asumir la comisión un máximo de 2 veces al mes, por ejemplo.
> b) Asumir la comisión para cantidades mayores de X, siendo X una cantidad grande (pongamos que 150 euros).




Cualquiera de los 2 me valdría. Pero de momento nada, y si los clientes no se quejan y se quedan tan tranquilos y encima dice lo bueno que es ING, me temo que no lo van a hacer.

Que sepáis que ING leen los foros y rastrean internet para ver lo que opinan sus clientes y en función de eso actuan.

Salu2.

---------- Post added 07-ago-2015 at 13:26 ----------




kikelon dijo:


> ¿El Santader dices? Que Dios te pille confesao.




Estaba pensando en la cuenta 123 del Santander u Openbank.

Tengo Openbank desde hace un tiempo, y de momento ni fu ni fa.

Quizás prueba la cuenta 123 de Openbank, no por la tarjeta (la tarjeta de Evo de momento para mi es la mejor), sino por el tema de los recibos.

Salu2.


----------



## Kamui (7 Ago 2015)

kikelon dijo:


> Estupideces, me cago en los 10-20 euros que me pueda suponer, solo la paz mental y tranquilidad que tengo con mi pasta en ING vale mucho más.
> ¿El Santader dices? Que Dios te pille confesao.
> Yo he pasado por la tira de entidades: Caja de Ahorros y Monte de Piedad de Valencia, fué la primera, desde los 2 años a los 20 años, luego vinieron Caja Postal (obligatoria para cobrar la paga de la mili), BBVA- Argentaria, Banesto, CAM, La Caixa, Caixa Catalunya, Santander-Central Hispano...
> Todas, TODAS, me hacían extorsión vía microcargos sin justificar que tenía que ir cada dos por tres a reclamar: "no, pero tu vienes con el recibo del banco y te lo devolvemos, por ser buen cliente, blablabla", que no coño, que no quiero ir al puto banco a nada, A NADA.
> ...



Usted y yo tenemos una mentalidad muy parecida, casi calcada.


----------



## kikelon (7 Ago 2015)

jaimegvr dijo:


> En Australia se pagan entre 0,50$ y 2$ de comision por sacar dinero del cajero en todos los bancos, y NADIE SE QUEJA, porque aquí está asumido que todo trabajo hay que pagarlo, nada es gratis y no se puede pretender recibir un servicio y no pagarlo.



Cuando el coeficiente de caja sea del 100% pagaré gustoso esos 2€.


----------



## tucapital.es (7 Ago 2015)

kikelon dijo:


> ¿Tu sabes la tranquilidad en la que vivo desde que solo manejo Uno-e e ING?.



Y porqué no probar con Evo Banco, también sin comisiones y con una tarjeta mejor?

Y por cierto Uno-e es BBVA.

Salu2.


----------



## kikelon (7 Ago 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Aunque te quedes sin prácticamente cajeros para retirar efectivo?
> 
> Yo me he quitado la cuenta nómina, la cuenta Naranja lo mantenogo, eso sí, a "0" porque lleva más de 1 año sin ofrecer el depósito naranja para incremento de saldo.



Aunque el único cajero que pudiera sacar fuera el único que tiene ING en mi ciudad, me quedaría, fíjate si estoy harto de la banca española.

---------- Post added 07-ago-2015 at 13:36 ----------




tucapital.es dijo:


> Estaba pensando en la cuenta 123 del Santander u Openbank.
> 
> Tengo Openbank desde hace un tiempo, y de momento ni fu ni fa.
> 
> ...



Tu te dedicas a ello y me parece bien que inviertas tu tiempo en experimentos. Yo PASO, solo el tiempo que perdería no me compensa. Cuando había guerra de depósitos invertía un par de horas cada x meses (cuando tocaba triangular al final del depósito) para analizar la rentabilidad de la oferta de depósito, pero ¿para el día a día, nómina, recibos? quite quite, estoy contento como estoy que muchas pruebas y horas perdidas me ha costado encontrar esta combinación.

---------- Post added 07-ago-2015 at 13:37 ----------




Kamui dijo:


> Usted y yo tenemos una mentalidad muy parecida, casi calcada.



De lo cual me congratulo, hamijo Kamui.


----------



## Zetaperro (7 Ago 2015)

ING o asume los 2€ o pone cajeros. El hacer el Rajoy (ponerse de perfil y hacer como que no pasa nada) no le va a servir


----------



## kikelon (7 Ago 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Y porqué no probar con Evo Banco, también sin comisiones y con una tarjeta mejor?
> 
> Y por cierto Uno-e es BBVA.
> 
> Salu2.



Claro que es BBVA, pero contra todo pronóstico es una anomalía espacio-temporal en la galaxia Hispanistaní que de momento y desde siempre, tiene 0 gastos en operativa, y todo lo que me cabreaba en el BBVA no lo he tenido que sufrir en Uno-e, así que no creo que dure mucho, pero de momento ahí tengo domiciliados todos los recibos con lo que también podría usar Servired para sacar dinero sin gastos.


----------



## caralimon (7 Ago 2015)

Yo encantado con Ing llevo un porron de años con ellos me dan pasta todos los meses por la luz el agua el gas el fijo etc... por pepehone por echar en galp 

Vamos que para 3 o 4 cafes me llega de la primera semana

No es que no pague nada no...

ESQUE ME DAN DINERO


----------



## serhost (7 Ago 2015)

panqueque dijo:


> Con todos mis respetos, como todas las noticias de tucapital sean así...
> 
> Título de la noticia: "ING NO asumirá la comisión de 2€ de cajeros y está perdiendo clientes"
> 
> ...



Ahora que los depósitos estan de capa caída, la única fórmula para atraer visitantes y más en verano es el sensacionalismo.

Tucapital, es la moda, céntrate en fondos y bancos extranjeros, haz buenos artículos y ya verás como te vuelven las visitas.

Por cierto, hay otro hilo abierto diciendo que si que asumirán las comisiones, pero también sin confirmación oficial.


----------



## tucapital.es (7 Ago 2015)

serhost dijo:


> Por cierto, hay otro hilo abierto diciendo que si que asumirán las comisiones, pero también sin confirmación oficial.




Nosotros hemos confirmado con ING quien nos ha dicho que de momento no asumirán las comisiones. Eso es lo que hay ahora.

Después ya se verá.

Y sí, están perdiendo clientes, al menos a mí me ha perdido en su cuenta nómina y me he llevado mis ingresos a Evo Banco.

El otro hilo enlaza un artículo en el que dice que ING no tendrá más remedio que asumir las comisiones, no que ING haya dicho nada al respecto.

Salu2.

---------- Post added 07-ago-2015 at 15:00 ----------




kikelon dijo:


> Tu te dedicas a ello y me parece bien que inviertas tu tiempo en experimentos. Yo PASO, solo el tiempo que perdería no me compensa. Cuando había guerra de depósitos invertía un par de horas cada x meses (cuando tocaba triangular al final del depósito) para analizar la rentabilidad de la oferta de depósito, pero ¿para el día a día, nómina, recibos? quite quite, estoy contento como estoy que muchas pruebas y horas perdidas me ha costado encontrar esta combinación.





Sí, vamos probando todo, incluso forzando la situación para ver qué dice ING Direct, como darnos de baja como clientes para ver qué ocurre (si contra-oferta o algo así). Pero nada. 

Salu2.

---------- Post added 07-ago-2015 at 15:19 ----------




kikelon dijo:


> Claro que es BBVA, pero contra todo pronóstico es una anomalía espacio-temporal en la galaxia Hispanistaní que de momento y desde siempre, tiene 0 gastos en operativa, y todo lo que me cabreaba en el BBVA no lo he tenido que sufrir en Uno-e, así que no creo que dure mucho, pero de momento ahí tengo domiciliados todos los recibos con lo que también podría usar Servired para sacar dinero sin gastos.




Uno-e es a BBVA como Openbank es a Santander.

Salu2.


----------



## kikelon (7 Ago 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Nosotros hemos confirmado con ING quien nos ha dicho que de momento no asumirán las comisiones. Eso es lo que hay ahora.
> 
> Después ya se verá.
> 
> ...



En su día la operativa de OpenBank era demasiado farragosa, lo sé porqué evalué uno de sus depósitos y para contratarlo era un galimatías de ir a la oficina a indentificarse y luego volver a la web a contratarlo y luego volver a la oficina a firmar el contrato: patético. No ví motivos para perder semejante tiempo y como después no he tenido motivos para cambiarme pues ahí quedó. Cuando era Patagon ya estuve a punto de darme de alta pero su web solo iba en internet explorer y desactivando opciones de seguridad: patético parte 2, así que...de aquellos barros, estos lodos.
Hoy por hoy no requiero más que un par de bancos, cuando los depósitos entren en guerra ya me moveré.


----------



## tucapital.es (7 Ago 2015)

Les pregunté referente al artículo enlazado por otro usuario (Que ING asumirá la comisión de 2 euros). ING nos indicó que eso no era correcto (de allí nuestro título), y lo que indica es que seguimos teniendo más de 20.000 cajeros a nuestra disposición.

Nuestro artículo no dice literalmente lo que nos ha indica ING, si fuera así, habriamos puesto el texto entre "". Lo que hemos escrito es fruto de la conversación y lo hemos redactado a nuestra manera.

Respuesta literal:



> 11:41 YO: He leído que ING asumirá la comisión de 2 euros por retirar efectivo en cajero de CaixaBank, es cierto?
> 11:43 Rafael Falla: Lo lamento, no es cierto, la comisión por utilizar los cajeros de Caixabank lo cobra la entidad por utilizar sus cajeros. Puedes utilizar los de la red 4B y para retiradas iguales o superiores a 60 €, todos los cajeros de las redes Euro6000 y ServiRed, a excepción de los cajeros de Caixabank.
> 11:45 YO: A partir de Septiembre también lo cobrará BBVa y después también Santander... al final nos vamos a quedar sin cajeros... ¿qué va a pasar? si sigue así, no tendré otro remedio de cambiar de banco como evo que sí que asumen esta comisión.
> 11:45 Rafael Falla: Según se ha publicado en los medios de comunicación, el Banco Santander podría comenzar a cobrar por el uso de sus cajeros a partir del cuarto trimestre de 2015.
> ...



Y sigue la conversación.

Salu2.

---------- Post added 07-ago-2015 at 19:31 ----------




kikelon dijo:


> En su día la operativa de OpenBank era demasiado farragosa, lo sé porqué evalué uno de sus depósitos y para contratarlo era un galimatías de ir a la oficina a indentificarse y luego volver a la web a contratarlo y luego volver a la oficina a firmar el contrato: patético. No ví motivos para perder semejante tiempo y como después no he tenido motivos para cambiarme pues ahí quedó. Cuando era Patagon ya estuve a punto de darme de alta pero su web solo iba en internet explorer y desactivando opciones de seguridad: patético parte 2, así que...de aquellos barros, estos lodos.
> Hoy por hoy no requiero más que un par de bancos, cuando los depósitos entren en guerra ya me moveré.



Sí, en su momento, nosotros también criticamos a Openbank precisamente por el proceso de apertura de la cuenta más open, además de otras cosas:

- http://www.tucapital.es/cuentas/proc...n-de-openbank/

Salu2.


----------



## Pepe Broz (7 Ago 2015)

Tanto dinero sacais del cajero?

Y no seria eso hacerle el juego a la banca? Ir todos en tromba a hacerse cliente de los bancos que cobran por sacar


----------



## arcafelio (8 Ago 2015)

Pues a mi no me sale de los cataplines pagarle dos euros a ningún banco. Por supuesto, seguiré en ING porque es un banco que nunca me cobró nada, todo lo contrario, me paga todos los meses por tener los recibos domiciliados. Lo que haré será buscar algún cajero que no cobre y sacar el dinero que vaya a gastar en el mes, aunque me gaste más dinero en gasolina de lo que me voy a ahorrar, es una cuestión de principios. Ya está bien de hacerle el juego a tanto usurero. 

Un saludo


----------



## tastas (8 Ago 2015)

arcafelio dijo:


> Pues a mi no me sale de los cataplines pagarle dos euros a ningún banco. Por supuesto, seguiré en ING porque es un banco que nunca me cobró nada, todo lo contrario, me paga todos los meses por tener los recibos domiciliados. Lo que haré será buscar algún cajero que no cobre y sacar el dinero que vaya a gastar en el mes, aunque me gaste más dinero en gasolina de lo que me voy a ahorrar, es una cuestión de principios. Ya está bien de hacerle el juego a tanto usurero.
> 
> Un saludo



Así de sencillo.

taptap


----------



## tronox (8 Ago 2015)

Ni de broma abandono yo a mi ING por muchos palos en la rueda que quieran poner los dinosaurios de la banca, que en vez de ofrecer un mejor servicio solo buscan como fastidiar a quienes sí lo hacen. De todas formas, yo dudo que esto sea cierto, pero de serlo, siempre puedes tener la tarjeta de openbank o unoe para sacar gratis de estos cajeros previa transferencia. Es cuestión de arreglarse. Y luego están ya gratis los serevired y euro 6000...., todo compensa. Total, no creo que tarde mucho en desaparecer el dinero en efectivo, que esto de llevarlo encima no es muy del siglo XXI.


----------



## salamandra20_borrado (9 Ago 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Aunque te quedes sin prácticamente cajeros para retirar efectivo?
> 
> Yo me he quitado la cuenta nómina, la cuenta Naranja lo mantenogo, eso sí, a "0" porque lleva más de 1 año sin ofrecer el depósito naranja para incremento de saldo.



que mal haces el spam tete.

---------- Post added 09-ago-2015 at 00:43 ----------

el popular los cobra?


----------



## CaCO3 (9 Ago 2015)

Yo empecé siendo cliente de uno-e. Con ING tenía una cuenta naranja en que metía de vez en cuando dinero para aprovechar algún depósito. La razón por la que domicilié la nómina en ING (allá por el 2006 ó 2007, no recuerdo) fue por la tarjeta: me permitía sacar gratis de todos los 4B y Red6000.

Obviamente, ahora no se dan las circunstancias y, si tuviera que tomar la decisión, no abriría la cuenta nómina. Para un banco sin apenas sucursales, la tarjeta es muy importante.


----------



## cruel e inhumano (10 Ago 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Aunque te quedes sin prácticamente cajeros para retirar efectivo?
> 
> Yo me he quitado la cuenta nómina, la cuenta Naranja lo mantenogo, eso sí, a "0" porque lleva más de 1 año sin ofrecer el depósito naranja para incremento de saldo.



Soy fiel con quien me trata bien. Así de sencillo.


----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Ago 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Aunque te quedes sin prácticamente cajeros para retirar efectivo?
> 
> Yo me he quitado la cuenta nómina, la cuenta Naranja lo mantenogo, eso sí, a "0" porque lleva más de 1 año sin ofrecer el depósito naranja para incremento de saldo.



¿Siguen pidiendo que tengas otra cuenta en otro banco? (lo pedían cuando yo abrí la cuenta naranja).Y sin cuenta nómina no dan tarjetas ¿no?

---------- Post added 10-ago-2015 at 04:42 ----------




tucapital.es dijo:


> I
> 
> 
> Posiblemente abra la cuenta 123 del Santander u Openbank.
> ...



Mirando por encima la página de isantander empiezo a ver asteriscos , lo de "ver condiciones", comisión de no se qué...y me da mal rollo.
Como la de Evo, que tienes que tener un mínimo de saldo siempre en el banco, creo que eran 3.000 euros.

Por cierto, me sale esta página con el triangulito ese de "es posible que la conexión no sea privada"
https://www.bancosantander.es/es/particulares/cuenta123
*Domiciliando tus ingresos, pagos de recibos, usando las tarjetas asociadas y pagando una comisión mensual de 3 euros (*)*, podrás acceder a una atractiva remuneración del saldo diario mantenido en la cuenta, a la exención de la cuota de emisión y renovación de la Tarjeta|Débito|Oro, a la bonificación de los recibos domiciliados y al Mundo 1|2|3. Consulta el detalle de Condiciones (ver apartado de condiciones).

(*) Si no se cumplen condiciones durante tres períodos de liquidación consecutivos, la comisión de mantenimiento será de 8 euros al mes.​

Condiciones:
Beneficios
Intereses
Bonificaciones
Condiciones
Mundo 123
Puedes contratar la Cuenta 1|2|3 y los productos asociados, la Tarjeta|Débito|Oro y el Contrato Multicanal, si eres mayor de edad y residente en España. 

Y para beneficiarte de todas sus ventajas, debes cumplir en tu Cuenta 1|2|3 con las siguientes condiciones:

Tener domiciliados tus ingresos en tu Cuenta1|2|3

Nómina de al menos 600 euros/mes ó, 

Prestación por desempleo de al menos 600 euros/mes ó, 

Pensión de la Seguridad Social de al menos 300 euros/mes ó, 

Pago Seguridad Social Autónomos (RETA o REA) de al menos 175 euros/mes ó, 

Ayudas de la Política Agraria Común (PAC) por un importe mínimo de 3.000 euros al año.


Tener domiciliados y pagados 3 recibos en los últimos 3 meses en tu Cuenta 1|2|3
Deben ser recibos de 3 compañías emisoras diferentes, siendo válidos cualquier tipo de recibos de cualquier periodicidad, no devueltos y de importe superior a 0 euros.

Usar tus tarjetas de débito y/o crédito asociadas a tu Cuenta 1|2|3
Haber hecho 6 movimientos con las tarjetas Santander (compras en comercios, extracción en cajeros o dinero directo) con cargo a tu Cuenta 1|2|3 en los últimos 3 meses. 

Puedes consultar aquí la información precontractual de la Cuenta 1l2l3 y el resumen de las bases Mundo 1l2l3, y también las bases completas del programa Mundo 1|2|3. Ambas están también disponibles en cualquier oficina del Banco Santander. No compatible con otros programas de fidelización.​


Mucho rollo me parece eso.
En su día abrí la cuenta naranja de ING haciendo una prueba: comprobar si la publicidad era cierta, que ponía que te regalaban 6 euros solo por abrir la cuenta, "desde 1 céntimo". 
Hice la prueba, abrí la cuenta con 1 céntimo y en efecto me dieron los 6 euros. Desde entonces sigo en ese banco, luego abrí la cuenta nómina.

Cuando empiezan a pedir saldos mínimos, nº máximo de transferencias, asteriscos, bla, bla... es una tomadura de pelo.


----------



## tucapital.es (10 Ago 2015)

siken dijo:


> ¿Siguen pidiendo que tengas otra cuenta en otro banco? (lo pedían cuando yo abrí la cuenta naranja).Y sin cuenta nómina no dan tarjetas ¿no?.





Puedes abrir la cuenta sin nómina, y te da tarjeta igual. 

En cuanto a la cuenta 1 2 3, es mucho rollo, sí. Pero si cumples las condiciones, dejas 15.000 euros y muchos recibos domiciliados, a pesar de pagar 3 euros de comisión, te sale a cuenta. Pero claro, como dices es mucho rollo.

---------- Post added 10-ago-2015 at 09:22 ----------




cruel e inhumano dijo:


> Soy fiel con quien me trata bien. Así de sencillo.



Eso es lo que han pensado nuestros padres/abuelos que dicen que su banquero de siempre le ha tratado bien y que por eso siguen con ellos y que no quieren ni ver los bancos online entre otros argumentos, claro.

Ser fiel a un banco no creo que sea una buena idea, sobre todo si miras las ofertas de los bancos que tratan mejor a los nuevos clientes que a los ya clientes. ING: depósito naranja al 1,9% TAE para nuevos clientes y para los clientes da sólo un 0,6% aunque lleves dinero nuevo.

Salu2.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (10 Ago 2015)

señor lobo dijo:


> ing da la tranquilidad de que no te van a meter comisiones sorpresa. Tu vas a la web de ing y en un plis plas lees todas las condiciones, sin letra pequeña. Intenta eso mismo en cualquier otro banco sin tener que dedicar un mes entero a investigar y comparar.



cierto, es probablemente el unico banco que te dice todo en la letra grande, en el resto tienes que andar rebuscando en su web el libro de tarifas, que cuando lo encuentras son tarifas maximas que no significa que esten aplicando, al final tienes que llamar por telefono y para eso claro, antes buscar el equivalente a su 901 o 902...


----------



## pir (11 Ago 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Posiblemente abra la cuenta 123 del Santander u Openbank.
> 
> Son ofertas más competitivas.
> 
> Salu2.



Esto no lo puedes estar diciendo en serio:::fiufiu:


----------



## tucapital.es (12 Ago 2015)

Pues sí. Pago 3 euros de comisión y me devuelve dinero de todos mis recibos que no son pocos; y además si dejo 15.000€ me da un 3%:

- Merece la pena la Cuenta 1,2,3 al 3% TAE del Banco Santander a pesar de las comisiones

Sabemos que existe trampas, cuya principal es que cambie las condiciones, si es así, se cierra y a otro sitio:

- Las posibles trampas de la Cuenta 123 del Banco Santander al 3% TAE

No es que lo diga por decir, es que previamente he hecho muchos cálculos y me sale más a cuenta.

Salu2.


----------



## rayback (12 Ago 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Pues sí. Pago 3 euros de comisión y me devuelve dinero de todos mis recibos que no son pocos; y además si dejo 15.000€ me da un 3%:
> 
> - Merece la pena la Cuenta 1,2,3 al 3% TAE del Banco Santander a pesar de las comisiones
> 
> ...



Yo a este tipo de gente solo tengo 3 cositas que decir:

1 no me voy a meter en tu web en la vida
2 no me voy a fiar de un consejo tuyo en la vida
3 no me voy de ING, ni de coña*

*mientras tengan el trato y condiciones de los últimos años


----------



## tucapital.es (12 Ago 2015)

Estás en tu derecho y nadie te obliga; incluso existe un botón en el foro que me puedes ignorar como usuario, así no te molesto más ni con nuestras opiniones, ni con mis consejos, ni con las noticias y novedades sobre los depósitos que ponemos en este foro (como el lanzamiento de la nueva entidad online que ofrece un 2% TAE en sus depósitos).

En cuanto a las condiciones de ING, perdona que te diga pero en el último año sí que ha cambiado: ha reducido a menos de la mitad la rentabilidad de sus depósitos y la cuenta ahorro. Imagino que te refieres que esa rebaja no es suficiente para que consideres que quizás den algo más por otro lado.

Por cierto, ahora me doy cueta de que hay otro hilo que también dice que se va de ING:

- http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/677543-me-de-ing.html

Salu2.


----------



## Kamui (21 Ago 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Estás en tu derecho y nadie te obliga; incluso existe un botón en el foro que me puedes ignorar como usuario, así no te molesto más ni con nuestras opiniones, ni con mis consejos, ni con las noticias y novedades sobre los depósitos que ponemos en este foro (como el lanzamiento de la nueva entidad online que ofrece un 2% TAE en sus depósitos).
> 
> En cuanto a las condiciones de ING, perdona que te diga pero en el último año sí que ha cambiado: ha reducido a menos de la mitad la rentabilidad de sus depósitos y la cuenta ahorro. Imagino que te refieres que esa rebaja no es suficiente para que consideres que quizás den algo más por otro lado.
> 
> ...



Si te digo la verdad, da la sensación de que alguien te paga por hacer cierta publicidad favorable para unos y desfavorable para otros. No digo que sea así, y posiblemente lo que comentes sea por tu propia iniciativa, pero desde el momento en el en tus textos pesa más tu opinión que el carácter informativo que debería tener, empieza a perder algo de valor y encima levanta sospechas.

Te pido disculpas si me equivoco, pero creo que está bien que conozcas la opinión de los que te leen.


----------



## tucapital.es (21 Ago 2015)

Te equivocas totalmente.

Nosotros siempre ponemos por delante siempre al cliente/usuarios de nuestra web y no nos importa criticar a cualquier banco. Hemos criticado a ING, a COINC, a Evo Banco y por supuesto a CaixaBank, Bankia, Santander...

De hecho, es así que hemos tenido hasta encontronazos con alguno de los bancos:

- COINC quiere poner la mordaza a www.tucapital.es, Opinioes de COINC sobre nuestra encuesta

Si fuera al revés, y dijéramos siempre lo bueno que es un banco, entonces cuidado, que posiblemente alguien anda detrás que te paga.

Puedes ver en nuestros anuncios que sólo proviene de Google Adsense (que nosotros no tenemos control).

Salu2.

NOTA1: Ahora que leo de nuevo el post, para los defensores de ING, alabamos el hecho que ING pusiera los Adeudos Directos antes que nadie, y por cierto, no nos pagó por decir eso.

NOTA2: Ya nos gustaría que nos pagara cada vez que dijeramos bien de un banco, y más aún, que nos pagar cuando dijeramos algo mal de otro banco.


----------



## vermer (21 Ago 2015)

Ventajas principales de ING:
- Sin comisiones por mnto. de cuenta, transferencias,....
- tarjetas débito y crédito gratis
- Descuentos en varias tiendas online, hotelopia, etc
- sin comerciales HDLGP que además de marearte, molestarte y llamarte por SU interés, te intentan robar.

Desventajas principales:
- El Broker es una put....ísima mierda al no tener órdenes stop-loss en mercados extranjeros , y otras menos importantes.
- La página web nueva está diseñada por un niñato estúpido y no por unos profesionales.

No hago mención a la retirada de efectivo en cajeros, ya que sigue siendo gratuita en la red6000 para cantidades no ridículas, y ya veremos qué pasa en los 4B, pero creo que aún no cobran. No estoy seguro.

Por tanto es un buen banco para tener la nómina y algún recibo, tarjetas,.... y muy malo para operar en bolsa


----------



## tucapital.es (21 Ago 2015)

Y también para tener el dinero. La rentabilidad es muy baja en mi opinión.

Yo sigo utilizando la antigua web. Tenía en favoritos el enlace directo para logarme en la antigua web, pero desde hace 2 días, aunque entre en ese enlace me manda a la nueva y tienes que hacer click (abriendote una nueva ventana) en un enlace para ir a logarte en la antigua web (jodiéndome la marrana).

Salu2.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (21 Ago 2015)

Los clientes de ING Direct ya pueden sacar dinero gratis de todos los cajeros de España - HelpMyCash

Aquí dice que sacando más de 60 euros no te cobran en cajeros E6000 ni Servired. Que yo no me había enterado hasta que salió lo de la comisión de la Caixa. Bankias con servired los hay a patadas, qué problema hay entonces con sacar menos veces más cantidad? 60 euros no son tanto. Yo solía sacar 50.

¿hay algo que me haya perdido? gracias


----------



## tucapital.es (21 Ago 2015)

Pues que ya no se puede sacar en Caixa Bank, a partir de Septiembre no se podrá sacar en Santander y BBVA, y veremos qué más cajeros salen de la lista.

A mí me fastidia que me venda la moto a inicio del año, lo bueno que son, y ahora a primeras de cambios nos quedamos sin 20.000 cajeros donde retirar dinero y a expensas de lo que decida los bancos sobre el futuro de sus cajeros.

Tengo abierto cuenta en ING y Evo Banco, una cuenta corriente para gastos... para qué mantener 2 cuentas con efectivo para gastar, si me es más cómodo con Evo. Cierro la cuenta de ING y le hago saber que no estoy de acuerdo con este cambio, y si hay mucha gente que haga como yo, hará pensar a los cerebros de ING que quizás sea conveniente asumir esa comisión y por lo tanto, MEJOR para los clientes de la entidad (cosa que Evo ya lo ha hecho).

Salu2.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (21 Ago 2015)

Ned Stark dijo:


> Me apunto al grupo de los que siguen (y piensan seguir) en Ing. Ya he fichado un par de cajeros 6000 y he pedido la tarjeta de débito. En vez de sacar de 50 en 50 sacaré de 100 en 100... Y listo



yo no solo no me voy a ir de ING sino que no voy a sacar de cajeros que no sean de ING para no pagarles los 0,65 euros al cartel, y menos aun 2 euros, como mucho puede que saque de algun cajero servired de las cajas rurales o de red6000.

ahora me arrepiento de haber sacado con mi tarjeta ING de cajeros del santander, me dan escalofrios al pensar que cada vez que lo he hecho les he entregado 0,65 euros...


----------



## caralimon (7 Sep 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Pues que ya no se puede sacar en Caixa Bank, a partir de Septiembre no se podrá sacar en Santander y BBVA, y veremos qué más cajeros salen de la lista.
> 
> A mí me fastidia que me venda la moto a inicio del año, lo bueno que son, y ahora a primeras de cambios nos quedamos sin 20.000 cajeros donde retirar dinero y a expensas de lo que decida los bancos sobre el futuro de sus cajeros.
> 
> ...



Ayer saque 20€ en Santander y no me cobraron nada, estamos en Septiembre e hice la prueba

Para mi que todo es una pataleta de La Caixa, Santander y alguno más

Tira, tira que saben estos mucho de competitividad...


----------



## tucapital.es (7 Sep 2015)

Dijeron que comenzaría a cobrar entorno al cuarto trimestre.

Salu2.


----------



## arcafelio (7 Sep 2015)

Pues yo también seguiré en ING, suficientes comisiones me han cobrado en otros bancos para seguir dándoles dinero. Además, para evitar que le cobren al banco holandés esas comisiones de dos euros, he sacado este mes todo el efectivo que tengo previsto gastar, lo demás lo pago con tarjeta, si le cobran que sea lo mínimo.


Un saludo


----------



## silverwindow (7 Sep 2015)

arcafelio dijo:


> Pues yo también seguiré en ING, suficientes comisiones me han cobrado en otros bancos para seguir dándoles dinero. Además, para evitar que le cobren al banco holandés esas comisiones de dos euros, he sacado este mes todo el efectivo que tengo previsto gastar, lo demás lo pago con tarjeta, si le cobran que sea lo mínimo.
> 
> 
> Un saludo




Para estar en otro banco que no sea ING , y que al cabo de 3 meses cambien las condiciones, y te empiecena cobrar por todo...pues la verdad, me quedo con ING, que al menos tienen palabra y la mantienen.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (7 Sep 2015)

caralimon dijo:


> Ayer saque 20€ en Santander y no me cobraron nada, estamos en Septiembre e hice la prueba
> 
> Para mi que todo es una pataleta de La Caixa, Santander y alguno más
> 
> Tira, tira que saben estos mucho de competitividad...



he leido por alguna parte que ni siquiera estan cobrando en la caixa, que ING pone la pasta pero no lo dice, no se si sera verdad, no quiero comprobarlo porque el cajero te avisa cuando te cobra comision, pero no cuando no te la cobra, y para probar le habria regalado 2 euros a la caixa, aunque no los pague yo no estoy por la labor...


----------



## Fetuccini (7 Sep 2015)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> he leido por alguna parte que ni siquiera estan cobrando en la caixa, que ING pone la pasta pero no lo dice, no se si sera verdad, no quiero comprobarlo porque el cajero te avisa cuando te cobra comision, pero no cuando no te la cobra, y para probar le habria regalado 2 euros a la caixa, aunque no los pague yo no estoy por la labor...



Santander está preparando todo para empezar a cobrar a mediados de este mes.

Pero la estrategia es atacar a la banca online, con lo cual es importante para ellos hacer que esa comisión se la coma el cliente y los 0.65€ se los coma ING. EVO por ejemplo ha dicho que ellos se comen los 2€ pero reponiéndolos a la cuenta mensualmente, ya que los cajeros se programarán para cobrárselos bien visiblemente al cliente.

La economía de cajeros es mucho más simple de lo que nos quieren hacer creer, pero ING (EVO o Mediolanum) quieren retrasarlo lo más posible. Cualquier hijo de vecino puede instalar un ATM en su negocio.

- Un ATM cuesta unos 5.000€.
- Cargando 0.65€ por retirada (que pagaría ING, EVO o quien sea), si lo tienes en un sitio transitado sólo necesitarías 100 retiradas al mes (3 al día) para cobrar 65€/mes en comisiones.
- 65 * 12 = 780 € al año, o un 13% de beneficio antes de depreciación e impuestos.

Es fácil ver que ING no "parasita" a nadie. Paga por el "alquiler" del cajero un buen dinerito pero la banca tradicional quiere poner palos en las ruedas de los demás, no hacer un buen negocio como es cobrar un plus por algo que tú ya tienes instalado igualmente. Empresauriado español en estado puro.

Yo creo que si la banca online se ve muy afectada tirará por la calle del medio y empezará a instalar su propia red de cajeros, aunque sea uno por cada 100.000 habitantes, ofreciéndolos a negocios ya instalados (Centros Comerciales, etc). Recordemos que ING se hicieron los remolones antes de instalar oficinas, y al final ING tiene como unas 30. Ahora se harán los remolones con los cajeros, pero si no les queda otra empezarán a instalarlos.

Todos pierden y sólo ganarán los fabricantes de cajeros.


----------



## Gorgias (7 Sep 2015)

::

Si todos cobran una comisión de 2 € por retirada, es muy posible que a ING le resulte rentable instalar cajeros en lugares de mucho paso de gente y cobrar esos 2 € a sus no clientes...


----------



## atpc (7 Sep 2015)

Lo que tiene que hacer ING es contraatacar haciendo dos sencillas cositas:
1. poner un plazo fijo a un año al 3%, verias tu la estampida que habria en los bancos tradicionales.
2. mandar un email a cada cliente recordandoles que la banca tradicional tambien tiene "cuentas online con tarjetas de debito gratuitas con las que poder sacar en sus cajeros" y que las transferencias desde ING si tienes la cuenta nomina son GRATUITAS

Yo no se porque tanta preocupacion. Tengo una "Cuenta 0" (creo que se llama asi) en La Caixa de un "Deposito IN" que hice en su dia y por la que no me cobran nada por ser online. Una transferencia desde ING a dicha cuenta en La Caixa de vez en cuando por si un dia tengo una emergencia y no encuentro un 4B a mano cerca y tan contento.


----------



## salamandra20_borrado (7 Sep 2015)

Pues yo no voy a irme de ING ni de broma.

Simplemente se adapta a lo que busco.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (7 Sep 2015)

atpc dijo:


> 1. poner un plazo fijo a un año al 3%, verias tu la estampida que habria en los bancos tradicionales.



esto es lo que tiene que hacer, a ING le han dado donde le duele, pues ING tiene que darle donde le duele al oligopolio...

pero no va solo contra ING, va contra toda la nueva banca eficiente online que viene, google, apple, facebook, paypal, la banca parasitaria tradicional esta viendo como se tambalea su prehistorico negocio...


----------



## amenhotep (7 Sep 2015)

Creo que la reacción de tucapital es lógica.
No es que haga publicidad negativa de ING, simplemente se ha dado de baja de un servicio (cuenta nómina+ tarjeta) que NO ES COMPETITIVO.

ING lanzó sus tarjetas aprovechándose de la red 4B. Ya está demostrado que la red 4B es papel mojado: No existe ya ninguna red de cajeros interbancaria.

Las alianzas entre bancos se hacen ahora en base al nº de cajeros que tiene cada uno y como ING apenas tiene pues no puede entrar.

Esto no es un problema de la banca online sino de ING:

Evo Banco ya ha ofrecido una solución.
Self Bank tiene un acuerdo para usar la red de cajeros de La Caixa
ING ... ¿que va a hacer?

La táctica de ING es que sus clientes se conviertan en seguidores incondicionales por ideología o convicción. O por rechazo al resto de la banca.

Pero ningún banco es tu amigo. Simplemente ofrecen unas condiciones que te resultan ventajosas o no... hasta que dejen de serlo.

Mi fidelidad con los bancos es cero. 

ING puede haberme dado muchas satisfacciones pero si ahora no es capaz de resolver este problema, deja de ser útil. Punto.


----------



## Fetuccini (7 Sep 2015)

amenhotep dijo:


> ING puede haberme dado muchas satisfacciones pero si ahora no es capaz de resolver este problema, deja de ser útil. Punto.



Pero cuidado que el problema no está tan claro! Mucha banca tradicional cobra 25€ ó más por mantenimiento de cuenta o tarjetas. A mí cualquier cosa por encima de ese precio me compensa quedarme en ING, acostumbrarme a quitar una vez al mes 300€ en metálico pagando los 2€ y el resto de comprsa pagar con tarjeta. Serían 24€ anuales en comisiones.

Así a bote pronto, la cuenta 123 de Santander tiene una comisión de 3€/mes para que no te cobren las transferencias. Y la tarjeta "especial", otros 3€/mes. Y se supone que esa cuenta es la repera de la época Patricia Botín.

Al final todo ser reducirá a echar cuentas, como siempre. Que nadie se "case" con su banco, pero que nadie se vaya por una pelotera y luego le pongan el culo como un bebedero de patos.

Por cierto, esto es lo que dice EVO:



> *Además, a partir del 1 de septiembre de 2015 te devolvemos íntegramente lo que te cobren los cajeros de otros bancos en territorio nacional, si retiras 120 € o más con tu tarjeta de débito*. ¿Y qué pasa si otros bancos nacionales deciden tomar la misma medida? ¡Pues que *también te lo devolveremos! *Siempre con un límite de devolución de 2€ por operación. Verás reflejadas estas devoluciones como ingresos en tu Cuenta Inteligente en los 5 primeros días hábiles del mes siguiente.



Podría ser que ING al final optase por esta misma operativa. Sino a estudiar los libros de comisiones y la posibilidad de cambio.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (7 Sep 2015)

Fetuccini dijo:


> Pero cuidado que el problema no está tan claro! Mucha banca tradicional cobra 25€ ó más por mantenimiento de cuenta o tarjetas. A mí cualquier cosa por encima de ese precio me compensa quedarme en ING, acostumbrarme a quitar una vez al mes 300€ en metálico pagando los 2€ y el resto de comprsa pagar con tarjeta. Serían 24€ anuales en comisiones.
> 
> Así a bote pronto, la cuenta 123 de Santander tiene una comisión de 3€/mes para que no te cobren las transferencias. Y la tarjeta "especial", otros 3€/mes. Y se supone que esa cuenta es la repera de la época Patricia Botín.
> 
> ...



y para que vas a pagar 2 euros si ING tiene hal cash que solo cobra un euro?, y no tardaran en ponerlo en cero euros como cajamar, ademas en ING tienes transferencias que llegan en el mismo dia sin coste, puedes pasar el dinero a una cuenta en esos bancos online de birria del oliopolio solo para sacar el dinero de sus cajeros, anda que no hay soluciones.

yo dejaria las tarjetas de plastico en casa, pero no ya solo por esto sino por seguridad, puedes pagar con el movil sin llevar la tarjeta y puedes sacar dinero sin tarjetas.


----------



## kikelon (8 Sep 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Y también para tener el dinero. La rentabilidad es muy baja en mi opinión.
> 
> Yo sigo utilizando la antigua web. Tenía en favoritos el enlace directo para logarme en la antigua web, pero desde hace 2 días, aunque entre en ese enlace me manda a la nueva y tienes que hacer click (abriendote una nueva ventana) en un enlace para ir a logarte en la antigua web (jodiéndome la marrana).
> 
> Salu2.



En lo de la nueva web te doy la razón que son unos tocapelotas, y además están forzando el uso de la nueva. Ya me he quejado de esto en varios canales, y como cliente. No me parece de recibo cambiar la operativa tan radicalmente de la noche a la mañana y complicar el acceso a la antigua operativa de manera descarada. Si elijo un banco online como ING es para no perder el tiempo en chorradas y una web con un diseño tan distinto me obliga a invertir tiempo en superar la curva de aprendizaje. Muy mal en este punto.


----------



## Blogan (8 Sep 2015)

En lo que va de año solamente he sacado dinero una vez.

La mortadela y la fruta con etiqueta amarilla la pago con tarjeta en el mercadona


----------



## albayalde (8 Sep 2015)

Yo prefiero que me paguen un dinero por mi dinero, a que no me cobren por sacar de un cajero, cuando puedo mover el dinero gratuitamente desde el tf a cualquier cuenta nacional sin que me cobren un duro, y y más aún cuandl el dinero llega el mismo dia , si lo hago antes de las 12


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (8 Sep 2015)

kikelon dijo:


> En lo de la nueva web te doy la razón que son unos tocapelotas, y además están forzando el uso de la nueva. Ya me he quejado de esto en varios canales, y como cliente. No me parece de recibo cambiar la operativa tan radicalmente de la noche a la mañana y complicar el acceso a la antigua operativa de manera descarada. Si elijo un banco online como ING es para no perder el tiempo en chorradas y una web con un diseño tan distinto me obliga a invertir tiempo en superar la curva de aprendizaje. Muy mal en este punto.



el problema de la nueva web no es que sea nueva, es que estan las cosas un poco escondidas, es una pagina para tontos, parece hecha por un powerpointista..., pero es igual, usa la del movil, que es mas practica y mas comodo que andar encendiendo el ordenador.

---------- Post added 08-sep-2015 at 00:38 ----------




albayalde dijo:


> Yo prefiero que me paguen un dinero por mi dinero, a que no me cobren por sacar de un cajero, cuando puedo mover el dinero gratuitamente desde el tf a cualquier cuenta nacional sin que me cobren un duro, y y más aún cuandl el dinero llega el mismo dia , si lo hago antes de las 12



antes de las 13.


----------



## Fetuccini (8 Sep 2015)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> y para que vas a pagar 2 euros si ING tiene hal cash que solo cobra un euro?, y no tardaran en ponerlo en cero euros como cajamar, ademas en ING tienes transferencias que llegan en el mismo dia sin coste, puedes pasar el dinero a una cuenta en esos bancos online de birria del oliopolio solo para sacar el dinero de sus cajeros, anda que no hay soluciones.
> 
> yo dejaria las tarjetas de plastico en casa, pero no ya solo por esto sino por seguridad, puedes pagar con el movil sin llevar la tarjeta y puedes sacar dinero sin tarjetas.



Lo que digo: habrá que estudiar el tema. Pero eso que están machaconamente diciendo la prensa nacional y gente a sueldo como tucapital o pacojones de que "la única opción es que asuman la comisión de 2€ o afrontar una pérdida masiva de clientes" está por ver. En realidad hay bastantes otras opciones y poco tardaríamos en dar con una operativa ganadora.

Aún así HalCash va a través de los 4B y no me extrañaría que le metieran los 2€ también si ven que la gente empieza a utilizarlo como sustituto.


----------



## nekcab (8 Sep 2015)

Para no perderme con lo de las comisiones para la red 4B en Santander, pego lo que pone la página web de ING a día de hoy (08 de Septiembre de 2015):



ING Direct dijo:


> "Tendrás a tu disposición todos los cajeros de la red 4B para sacar dinero a débito sin pagar comisiones, tanto con tu tarjeta de débito como con la de crédito, desde cualquier importe.
> 
> Mapa de cajeros 4B
> 
> ...



Fuente: ING Direct.es


----------



## silverwindow (8 Sep 2015)

Yo no quiero lios, y tampoco quero estar cambiandome de banco cada 3 meses, ni tampoco quiero tener que estudiar con lupa las condiciones de un banco y menos estar pendiente de si las cambian porque al direcotr de la sucursal se ha elvantado por al mañana con ganas de cobrar comisiones nuevas.

ING me sirve, y de momento es el que roba menos.Si una dia ya no me sirve me cambio en 0 segundos, pero de momento es el mejor.


----------



## tucapital.es (8 Sep 2015)

Fetuccini dijo:


> Lo que digo: habrá que estudiar el tema. Pero eso que están machaconamente diciendo la prensa nacional y *gente a sueldo como tucapital* o pacojones de que "la única opción es que asuman la comisión de 2€ o afrontar una pérdida masiva de clientes" está por ver. En realidad hay bastantes otras opciones y poco tardaríamos en dar con una operativa ganadora.
> 
> Aún así HalCash va a través de los 4B y no me extrañaría que le metieran los 2€ también si ven que la gente empieza a utilizarlo como sustituto.



Gracias a dios que no estamos a sueldo de ningún banco, ni de absolutamente nadie. Tan sólo dependemos de Google Adsense y por eso podemos criticar a cualquier banco (y a quien queramos) , incluido ING Direct, COINC, Evo Banco, Santander, BBVA y quien ponga cualquier cosa que no nos guste; y el tema de las tarjetas de ING, es algo que no nos gusta (le habríamos alabado si hubiera hecho como Evo Banco o Banco Mediolanum).

Después de leeros, ya sé que ING no va a tomar ninguna decisión a favor de sus clientes en el tema de cajeros... para qué; si tienen adeptos incondicionales. 

De hecho, ya publicamos en otro post referente a que ING paga muy pocos intereses y lo que ha bajado en este último año, y los depósitos siguen creciendo:

- ING gana más clientes y capta más depósito a pesar de todo

Los mentes pensantes de ING se está flotando las manos. Como el dicho "Cría fama y échate a dormir", pues ahora los de ING se está echando una larga siesta.

Salu2.


----------



## t_chip (8 Sep 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Gracias a dios que no estamos a sueldo de ningún banco, ni de absolutamente nadie. Tan sólo dependemos de Google Adsense y por eso podemos criticar a cualquier banco (y a quien queramos) , incluido ING Direct, COINC, Evo Banco, Santander, BBVA y quien ponga cualquier cosa que no nos guste; y el tema de las tarjetas de ING, es algo que no nos gusta (le habríamos alabado si hubiera hecho como Evo Banco o Banco Mediolanum).
> 
> Después de leeros, ya sé que ING no va a tomar ninguna decisión a favor de sus clientes en el tema de cajeros... para qué; si tienen adeptos incondicionales.
> 
> ...



No te hagas líos. Quien tiene dinero tal que los intereses le supongan algo sustancial, ira a donde tenga que ir, que la gente tonta no es. Y si ING quiere clientes con dinero ya subirá esos intereses.

Para los que tengan cuatro perras, que es la mayoría, igual les da el 2% que el 0,01%, porque al final de año es el chocolate del loro, y más con el porcentaje de hacienda.

A mi no me interesa un banco para darme los quebraderos de cabeza de andar calculando cada año si me compensa el dinero que me quitan de comisiones y de cuentas complejas con respecto a lo que me dan de intereses.

Si esto sólo hubiera que hacerlo una vez, aún, pero lo cambian todo a cada poco para que la gente se aburra y pase, y lo que es cierto e impepinable es que, si no lo haces, te la acaban clavando. Aburrirte es su truco. Tienen gente dedicada sólo a eso.


Por eso valoro sobremanera un banco que no cambia sus contratos continuamente ni cobra por nada. Me ahorra tiempo y comeduras de tarro.

Yo en su día dediqué meses a estudiar hipotecas para cambiarme de banco. Anduve años detrás. Descarté ING, barclays, renegociar con BBVA y otras que mire con menos atención. Estuve atento a la publicidad durante años, le di mil vueltas y al final me fui con Ibanesto porque me ahorraba mucho dinero al año durante muchos años. 
Eso si merece el esfuerzo, pero no por el diferencial, sino POR LA CANTIDAD ADEUDADA. Ahi si que se nota, pero los intereses de poco dinero en época de tipos cercanos al cero es como arar un campo con una cucharilla de postre.

Eso es para los profesionales como tú o para jubiletas aburridos. 
Lo que más valoro en un banco no es que lo me de. El que a estas alturas no sepa que los bancos no dan ni los buenos días, va listo. Ni ING, ni ningún otro.

Lo que valoro es que no me quite...?por que?....porque es de cajón que un banco que dé, siempre va a darte lo mínimo posible, eso si, pareciendo lo contrario, o sea, creándote trabajos para controlarle.

En cambio uno que te quite te va a quitar sin límite. Cada año un poquito más, así hasta que 10 años después echas cuentas y te das cuenta de que, con mucho disimulo y buenas palabras, te están sisando 300 euros al año.

No creó en la generosidad ni bondad de los bancos, igual que no creó en las hadas.


Las cuentas claras y el chocolate espeso, como dicen los paletos iletrados de toda la vida. Siguiendo esta norma no te engaña nadie, porque nunca metes el pie en aguas turbias, y en las claras todo esta a la vista.


----------



## tucapital.es (8 Sep 2015)

Pero una cosa es que estés contento con la entidad, que te merece la pena estar con el banco, que el tipo de interés que ofrece te da igual, e incluso que ni siquiera saques dinero con sus tarjetas, y otro tema es que salgas defendiendo a la entidad cuando otro le critica por algo que a mi entender no creo que a ningún cliente de ING le gusta (seguramente me equivoque): que la entidad no asuma la comisión de los cajeros cuando otros (su competencia, como Evo o BM) sí que lo van a hacer.

¿No os gustaría que la entidad cambiase de idea, y diga mañana, que sí, que nosotros también asumimos esta comisión y además a los que no utilicen esos cajeros les premio con 30€ como lo ha hecho BM? (imagino que también me estoy equivocando).

Salu2.

---------- Post added 08-sep-2015 at 10:49 ----------

Sólo por si suena la flauta y no estamos equivocados... para que la entidad haga eso... primero las redes sociales, incluido los foros, debe de haber movimiento a favor de esa iniciativa, o al menos hay mucha gente criticando la actitud impasible ante el tema de las comisiones de los cajeros.

Salu2.

---------- Post added 08-sep-2015 at 10:51 ----------

Reitero, ING leyendo este tema (que se lo están leyendo os lo aseguro) se están riéndose de nosotros... y de paso, que sepáis también de todos los clientes al no asumir la comisión, al menos la parte de comisión que pagaban por nosotros hasta ahora, la tasa de intercambio.

Salu2.


----------



## t_chip (8 Sep 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Pero una cosa es que estés contento con la entidad, que te merece la pena estar con el banco, que el tipo de interés que ofrece te da igual, e incluso que ni siquiera saques dinero con sus tarjetas, y otro tema es que salgas defendiendo a la entidad cuando otro le critica por algo que a mi entender no creo que a ningún cliente de ING le gusta (seguramente me equivoque): que la entidad no asuma la comisión de los cajeros cuando otros (su competencia, como Evo o BM) sí que lo van a hacer.
> 
> ¿No os gustaría que la entidad cambiase de idea, y diga mañana, que sí, que nosotros también asumimos esta comisión y además a los que no utilicen esos cajeros les premio con 30€ como lo ha hecho BM? (imagino que también me estoy equivocando).
> 
> ...



No te voy a dar un si.

Repito, yo no me fijo en lo que me dan, sino en lo que no me quitan.

Si tengo que sacar todo de golpe a principio de mes, lo hago. Si tengo que pagar con la tarjeta de débito, lo hago. 

Lo que no voy a hacer es cambiar el único banco que en mi vida me ha hecho trampas ni engañado (y he estado en casi todos) para ir a los que me llevan toda la vida robando, y encima debido a una maniobra tramposa de los de siempre.

Haciendo eso fomento el comportamiento de los de siempre, y yo no quiero fomentar eso, sino lo que hace ING.

NO CAIGO EN LA TRAMPA.


----------



## tucapital.es (8 Sep 2015)

En fin... los de ING siguen flotándose las manos y su siesta es cada vez más placentera 

"El que no llora, no mama". Si sus clientes están contento para qué van a hacer nada. Yo como era clientes de sus tarjetas (sigo siendo cliente de otras cosas, porque comparto vuestra opinión sobre la mayoría de las cosas que decís del banco), he querido quejarme para que me acompañéis con vuestras quejas para que el banco tomara una decisión como la de Evo o BM, pero lamentablemente, mi iniciativa no sólo no ha servido para que ING haga algo, sino para que NO haga absolutamente nada.

Salu2.


----------



## caralimon (8 Sep 2015)

Fetuccini dijo:


> Santander está preparando todo para empezar a cobrar a mediados de este mes.
> 
> Pero la estrategia es atacar a la banca online, con lo cual es importante para ellos hacer que esa comisión se la coma el cliente y los 0.65€ se los coma ING. EVO por ejemplo ha dicho que ellos se comen los 2€ pero reponiéndolos a la cuenta mensualmente, ya que los cajeros se programarán para cobrárselos bien visiblemente al cliente.
> 
> ...



Los que defienden a Santander o LA Caixa que piensen que todas estas medidas favorecen la desaparicion del dinero en EFECTIVO y el pago de todos los bienes con tarjeta

Ellos mismos... pero les saldra el tiro por la culata la peña no va a cambiar de banco por 2 cochinos Euros o los paga o deja de usar el dinero en efectivo

Saludos


----------



## tucapital.es (8 Sep 2015)

Es algo como quien dice, consensuado con el gobierno que quieren que no utilicemos dinero en efectivo. Recordáis que el gobierno prohibió hace poco el pago de efectivo de más de 2.500 euros?

Ganan cada vez que saques dinero en sus cajeros, ganan cada vez que pagues con sus tarjetas/sus tpvs.

Salu2.


----------



## serhost (8 Sep 2015)

Pues si que hay community manager suelto en este post tanto a favor como en contra de ING.

ING debería negociar para hacer cashback en grandes superficies y de paso negociar para tratar de meter sus TPV, es una situación win-win.

ING tardará en perder clientes, pero acabará por hacerlo con el tiempo por el tema de los cajeros.


----------



## tucapital.es (8 Sep 2015)

serhost dijo:


> Pues si que hay community manager suelto en este post tanto a favor como en contra de ING.
> 
> ING debería negociar para hacer cashback en grandes superficies y de paso negociar para tratar de meter sus TPV, es una situación win-win.
> 
> ING tardará en perder clientes, pero acabará por hacerlo con el tiempo por el tema de los cajeros.



No lo quería decir nosotros... pero yo creo que hay más a favor (mucho más) que en contra.

Salu2.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (8 Sep 2015)

caralimon dijo:


> Los que defienden a Santander o LA Caixa que piensen que todas estas medidas favorecen la desaparicion del dinero en EFECTIVO y el pago de todos los bienes con tarjeta
> 
> Ellos mismos... pero les saldra el tiro por la culata la peña no va a cambiar de banco por 2 cochinos Euros o los paga o deja de usar el dinero en efectivo
> 
> Saludos



pues yo lo veo al reves, lo que favorecen es la vuelta al dinero en efectivo y el pago por movil, favorece la desaparicion de las tarjetas, a mi por lo menos me ha supuesto un nuevo patron de uso, ahora no saco con la tarjeta de ING para no enriquecer al oligopolio, cosa que antes no me importaba y le estaba regalando 0,65 euros cada vez que utilizaba un cajero, asi que ahora la tarjeta de ING la uso para sacar del cajero de ING una vez al mes y para pagar en tiendas, y en cuanto eliminen el euro de hal cash la dejo en casa, y para pagar lo seguire haciendo con la tarjeta pero en el movil.

---------- Post added 08-sep-2015 at 12:53 ----------




tucapital.es dijo:


> No lo quería decir nosotros... pero yo creo que hay más a favor (mucho más) que en contra.
> 
> Salu2.



no son CM's, son clientes satisfechos, pocas entidades podran tener una comunidad de clientes satisfechos que le hagan la tarea de CM's sin ganar nada con ello, la unica que me viene a la cabeza ademas de ING es pepephone, por algo sera...


----------



## tucapital.es (8 Sep 2015)

Ya... pero esa defensa a ultranza... puede que estés contento... pero criticar al que no le gusta algo de la entidad... Quieras o no, el tema de las tarjetas es una faena que por ejemplo a ti te ha hecho cambiar tu hábito y para otros no tendrá otro remedio que pagar la comisión de 2 euros, porque sólo hay cajeros del oligopolio.

Salu2

---------- Post added 08-sep-2015 at 13:24 ----------

Pero da igual... la conclusión que saco de este post, es que la mayoría le da igual el tema de las tarjetas y que seguirán con ellos y sin ninguna queja.

¡Cómo cambiría las cosas, si todos los clientes con tarjeta de ING se quejara ante la entidad por la nueva situación!

Salu2.


----------



## Judeo masonico comunista (8 Sep 2015)

Esta nueva situación no la ha provocado ING, sino los 3 grandes bancos.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (8 Sep 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Ya... pero esa defensa a ultranza... puede que estés contento... pero criticar al que no le gusta algo de la entidad... Quieras o no, el tema de las tarjetas es una faena que por ejemplo a ti te ha hecho cambiar tu hábito y para otros no tendrá otro remedio que pagar la comisión de 2 euros, porque sólo hay cajeros del oligopolio.
> 
> Salu2
> 
> ...



el tema de las tarjetas es una bendición, no ofrecen seguridad, la pierdes y te quedas tirado, esto sirve como empujón para abandonar el plástico hacia nuevas tecnologías.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (8 Sep 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Y sí, están perdiendo clientes, al menos a mí me ha perdido en su cuenta nómina y me he llevado mis ingresos a Evo Banco.



Jaaajajajajajajajajajajajajjajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajaajajajajaaajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajjjajjajaaajajajaajajajajajajaja.
Y de ahí salió el titular. La virgen, qué país.
Pues yo tengo una cuenta residual en Sabadell y me parece un banco de mierda. Dejo titular:
"Los clientes del Sabadell piensan que el banco es una mierda y mueven su dinero a otras entidades" (después de cubrir los requisitos para eludir las comisiones, desde una tercera entidad con transferencias periódicas...)


----------



## santi.sc (8 Sep 2015)

Tengo un lío que ya no se que cajeros son gratuitos y en cuales cobran comisión actualmente


----------



## tucapital.es (9 Sep 2015)

De momento Caixa Bank.

En breve BBVA y Santander.

Te dejo un link con una tabla con todas las decisiones que están tomando los bancos:

- http://www.tucapital.es/blogs/notici...2e-de-cajeros/

Salu2.

---------- Post added 09-sep-2015 at 08:21 ----------




Judeo masonico comunista dijo:


> Esta nueva situación no la ha provocado ING, sino los 3 grandes bancos.
> 
> De hecho a raiz de este hilo estoy abriendo una cuenta ING sin nómina sólo para joder al oligopolio, si alguien me quiere hacer el plan amigo que me envie un mp




Ya... pero se puede reaccionar de 3 formas.

1. Como Evo, que ha dicho que asume la comisión por los clientes si retiras efectivo de cierta cantidad.

2. Como BM, que asume la comisión de un determinado número de retiradas y si los clientes no los usan, la entidad te paga dinero.

3. Como ING, que sigue en su placida siesta, porque para qué hacer nada, si sus clientes están supercontentos y encima, se echa encima de uno que le critica por no hacer nada.

Yo me quedo con las 2 primeras, y me gustaría que ING hubiera hecho lo mismo, y si sus clientes protestara (todos), seguramente lo hubiera hecho... pero qué... sólo tenéis que leer este tema completo.

Salu2.


----------



## t_chip (9 Sep 2015)

Evo, la antigua nova caixa galicia, fusión de cajas gallegas quebradas y rescatadas con dinero público. Se han cambiado de nombre a EVO Banco para ver lo que pillan.

Eso de BM no lo he oído en mi vida.

Nuevas entidades que buscan posicionarse desesperadamente, como hizo ING en España hace 20 años.

Cuando lleven 20 años en España mas lo que lleva ING en otros paises, sin robar, hablamos. Mientras tanto, sigo con ING, que sestea para reaccionar a esta trampa de los grandes, pero también sestea en vez de robar a sus clientes.

Eres muy insistente. Cuanto más te leo más me da la impresión de que cobras de EVO.

A todos nos ha quedado clara tu postura. Insistiendo más no aportas nada y generas desconfianza. A mi me la estas generando.


----------



## tucapital.es (9 Sep 2015)

¿Desconfianza, en qué?

Con este post, queríamos generar movimiento en las redes sociales a favor de que ING asuma las comisiones de los cajeros (cosa que ganariamos todos los clientes de ING), pero tranquilos, que no lo van a hacer.

Hemos conseguido justamente lo contrario que queríamos. ING está ganando muchos enteros con este tema.

Salu2.

---------- Post added 09-sep-2015 at 09:57 ----------

BM, Banco Mediolanum. Según su web lleva en España desde hace más de 30 años:

- Banco Mediolanum, entidad espaÃ±ola con mÃ¡s de 30 aÃ±os de historia | Banco Mediolanum

Salu2.


----------



## silverwindow (9 Sep 2015)

Yo creo que todo se resume en una frase:ING no roba.


----------



## tucapital.es (9 Sep 2015)

Sí, totalmente de acuerdo. Y tiene otras muchas virtudes.

Pero de verdad, ¿no os gustaría que mejorara aún más? asumiendo las comisiones de las tarjetas y que vuelva a dar un depósito por incremento de saldo a los clientes como lo hacía antes de junio de 2014?

Salu2.

---------- Post added 09-sep-2015 at 10:05 ----------

Quizás nosotros queremos una quimera, la entidad perfecta, que sabemos que es imposible pero no por ello no peleemos por conseguirlo y siempre que tenemos ocasión criticamos las imperfecciones.

Salu2


----------



## t_chip (9 Sep 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> ¿Desconfianza, en qué?
> 
> Con este post, queríamos generar movimiento en las redes sociales a favor de que ING asuma las comisiones de los cajeros (cosa que ganariamos todos los clientes de ING), pero tranquilos, que no lo van a hacer.
> 
> ...



Desconfianza de tu neutralidad ECONOMICA en este asunto.
Desconfianza de que no cobres por decir lo que dices, cobres concretamente de EVO banco.

Estaban muy claros los motivos de desconfianza en lo que dije en el anterior post. No se por que haces como que no te enteras. Esa actitud me hace desconfiar aún más de ti. ?También necesitas que te explique esto?

ING hará lo que quiera, digas tu lo que digas, y tomes las iniciativas que tomes.
A mi, si fuera ellos o cualquier otro tu iniciativa me dejaría total y absolutamente indiferente. ?Quien crees que eres...la OCU?

ING hará lo que todos, corregir sus movimientos en base a tendencias de mercado. Según lo que hagamos el grueso de sus clientes, actuarán.

Este movimiento de la gran banca española demuestra que ING lo esta haciendo bien.

Yo estoy contento y no necesitó que me paguen esa mierdecilla de los 60 cts, o dos euros o lo que sea, porque yo, como todo el que tiene ING, tengo más bancos. Y dado que las transferencias desde ING son gratis puedo pasar dinero al otro banco y sacar dinero desde ahí sin pagar, o sacar menos veces más cantidad, o usar las tarjetas que ING, al revés que el Santander, da gratuitas.

Y el Banco Mediolanun ese, según su web, no lleva 30 años en España. Lleva desde el 2000. Lo que lleva 30 años (siempre según ellos mismos, así que a lo mejor los lleva con una oficina en un piso de una habitación y un empleado del peor barrio de Barcelona) es el grupo Mediolanum, que a saber a que se dedicaba antes de ser banco.

Todo esto lo he averiguado en dos minutos leyendo tu enlace. Me cuesta creer que tu, profesional de esto, no lo supieras.

A lo mejor también cobras de esos.


----------



## kikelon (9 Sep 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Ya... pero esa defensa a ultranza... puede que estés contento... pero criticar al que no le gusta algo de la entidad... Quieras o no, el tema de las tarjetas es una faena que por ejemplo a ti te ha hecho cambiar tu hábito y para otros no tendrá otro remedio que pagar la comisión de 2 euros, porque sólo hay cajeros del oligopolio.
> 
> Salu2
> 
> ...



ING acabará asumiendo ese coste, ahora mismo no es efectivo y a la gente no le pica, a mi en concreto tengo otras tarjetas como la de Uno-E para no pagar, pero por supuesto que la gente se quejará a ING. La buena prensa cuesta mucho ganarla pero es muy fácil perderla y en la era de las redes sociales solo te hace falta una campaña que se haga viral para que dé al traste con tu imagen y eso ING lo sabe. No hay más que ver a Yoigo, era el pepephone de hace 6 años y ahora es como Movistar o Vodafone, han perdido el aura de 'rebeldes' y 'guays' por varias decisiones desdiciéndose de sus palabras, es decir, la paciencia del cliente no es infinita e ING tiene dos decisiones en contra: este tema que está por ver que hacen cuando la gente proteste masivamente (ahora no pasa nada porque sacando 60 euros hay muchos cajeros donde siguen sin cobrar), y luego el tema de la mierdaweb que han hecho cargada de circulitos y totalmente inoperativa y encima presionando para que se use la nueva y dificultando el acceso a la operativa anterior.

---------- Post added 09-sep-2015 at 10:45 ----------




tucapital.es dijo:


> Sí, totalmente de acuerdo. Y tiene otras muchas virtudes.
> 
> Pero de verdad, ¿no os gustaría que mejorara aún más? asumiendo las comisiones de las tarjetas y que vuelva a dar un depósito por incremento de saldo a los clientes como lo hacía antes de junio de 2014?
> 
> ...



Pues ese es el tema, que la gente ya no cree en el resto de bancos tradicionales, simplemente tienen la certeza de que antes o despues se la van a clavar y acabará saliéndote más caro.


----------



## tucapital.es (9 Sep 2015)

t_chip dijo:


> Desconfianza de tu neutralidad ECONOMICA en este asunto.
> Desconfianza de que no cobres por decir lo que dices, cobres concretamente de EVO banco.
> 
> Estaban muy claros los motivos de desconfianza en lo que dije en el anterior post. No se por que haces como que no te enteras. Esa actitud me hace desconfiar aún más de ti. ?También necesitas que te explique esto?
> ...



Ya quisiera cobrar por todo, ya nos gustaría...

Neutralidad: Evo y BM asume las comisiones, ING no.

ING tiene muchas ventajas entre ellas no roba, no te cobra comisiones, no hay cosas raras, no cambia las condiciones y muchas cosas más.

Evo: antes de tomar la decisión de asumir la comisión de los 2 euros, le metíamos en el mismo saco que ING, lo puedes leer tu mismo:

- Noticias y novedades sobre Comisión Cajeros

y cuando asumió las comisiones, lo alabamos.

BM, ni lo mencionabamos antes, porque hay muy pocos clientes y lógicamente nosotros tampoco lo tenemos mucho en nuestro radar.

Cuando alguien dijo que ¿qué era BM? pues entre en su web y puse lo primero que ponía, y lo referencié e indiqué que era lo que ponía su web (no tenía nada que ocultar).

Salu2.

---------- Post added 09-sep-2015 at 11:51 ----------

Por cierto, en el enlace dice que: El Grupo Mediolanum, del que forma parte Banco Mediolanum desde el año 2000, tiene su sede en Milán y actualmente cotiza en el índice selectivo italiano FTSE MIB. Pero no indica que abriese en el año 2000 oficina en España.

Pero, buscando un poco más de información, tienes razón:

En el año 2000 empezó a trabajar en España comprando la ficha bancaria de Fibanc. Está dentro del Fondo de Garantía de Depósitos español. En plena crisis, en el ejercicio 2012, ganó 30,2 millones de euros, un 342% más que el año anterior.

Fuente: laverdad

ING DIRECT no tiene mucho más tiempo en España, opera aquí desde 1999 como sucursal del grupo internacional.

Fuente: wiki


---------- Post added 09-sep-2015 at 11:54 ----------

Y hombre, faltaría más que ING hiciera lo que nosotros dijeramos, ya nos gustaría... 

Pero ING se mueve mucho por lo que se dice en las redes sociales y sus campañas de marketing tienen en cuenta lo que se habla.

---------- Post added 09-sep-2015 at 11:58 ----------




kikelon dijo:


> ING acabará asumiendo ese coste, ahora mismo no es efectivo y a la gente no le pica, a mi en concreto tengo otras tarjetas como la de Uno-E para no pagar, pero por supuesto que la gente se quejará a ING. La buena prensa cuesta mucho ganarla pero es muy fácil perderla y en la era de las redes sociales solo te hace falta una campaña que se haga viral para que dé al traste con tu imagen y eso ING lo sabe. No hay más que ver a Yoigo, era el pepephone de hace 6 años y ahora es como Movistar o Vodafone, han perdido el aura de 'rebeldes' y 'guays' por varias decisiones desdiciéndose de sus palabras, es decir, la paciencia del cliente no es infinita e ING tiene dos decisiones en contra: este tema que está por ver que hacen cuando la gente proteste masivamente (ahora no pasa nada porque sacando 60 euros hay muchos cajeros donde siguen sin cobrar), y luego el tema de la mierdaweb que han hecho cargada de circulitos y totalmente inoperativa y encima presionando para que se use la nueva y dificultando el acceso a la operativa anterior.





Yo añadiría otro, que ING era de los pocos que trataban por igual a los nuevos clientes y antiguos clientes (un gran punto a su favor), ofreciendo el depósitos a ambos.

Pero desde el junio de 2014, pasan de los antiguos clientes.



kikelon dijo:


> Pues ese es el tema, que la gente ya no cree en el resto de bancos tradicionales, simplemente tienen la certeza de que antes o despues se la van a clavar y acabará saliéndote más caro.



Pero hay otros bancos no tradicionales, como uno-e que utilizas tu (aunque al final es de BBVA).

Salu2.

---------- Post added 09-sep-2015 at 12:08 ----------

Y por cierto, nos hubiera que este tema se hubiera hecho viral, exigiendo a ING para que asumiera la comisión, pero al final se está haciendo "viral" pero para que ING no haga absolutamente nada.

Salu2.


----------



## Fetuccini (9 Sep 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Gracias a dios que no estamos a sueldo de ningún banco, ni de absolutamente nadie. Tan sólo dependemos de Google Adsense y por eso podemos criticar a cualquier banco (y a quien queramos) , incluido ING Direct, COINC, Evo Banco, Santander, BBVA y quien ponga cualquier cosa que no nos guste; y el tema de las tarjetas de ING, es algo que no nos gusta (le habríamos alabado si hubiera hecho como Evo Banco o Banco Mediolanum).
> 
> Después de leeros, ya sé que ING no va a tomar ninguna decisión a favor de sus clientes en el tema de cajeros... para qué; si tienen adeptos incondicionales.
> 
> ...



HASTA QUE OCURRA los clientes normales no tenemos por qué hacer nada. ¿Qué es lo que no entiendes? Yo sigo sin pagar ni un céntimo en comisiones, no sé por qué habría de cambiar.

Una cosa es estar a sueldo (como paco jones) y otra escribir posts patrocinados.

De otra forma no se entiende que en una página de análisis como la que manejas te sorprendas de que ING mantenga clientes, cuando sabes que la mayoría de depósitos que analizas llevan unas condiciones asociadas que enjuagan su rentabilidad. Por mencionar uno, el depósito 15+ del BBVA (3% TAE) te obliga a contratar una cuenta que tiene una comisión de 3.75€ por transferencia y cobra 18€ por la tarjeta de débito. Y así todos y cada uno de los fantásticos depósitos.

POR ESTO SEGUIMOS EN ING. Porque sabemos que el resto tienen letra pequeña y están esperándonos con ella para clavárnosla por el culo. Porque hacemos las cuentas y sabemos que nos compensa ING con cero comisiones y cero sorpresas aunque nos den 20€ menos al año por nuestro depósito.

Dejo este link para vuestro análisis,

Cómo reclamar las comisiones por descubierto a los Bancos

Pero sobre todo esto:

Hucha de reclamaciones de los usuarios de Economía Zero

Las cantidades reclamadas Y RECUPERADAS. En toda la lista, una reclamación a ING de 85€. Hay reclamaciones RECUPERADAS por más de 1000€ en comisiones varios bancos. Me tiemblan las rodillas sólo pensar que mañana el banco me podría reclamar 1.000 ó 2.000€ en comisiones y que tendría que pasar por el marrón que se describe en ese link.


```
http://economiazero.com/como-reclamar-a-los-bancos-el-cobro-indebido-de-comisiones-por-descubierto/
```
[OJO, es información antigua]


----------



## nekcab (9 Sep 2015)

Está claro que la clave se resolverá ante los movimientos del Santander y el BBVA. Son clave para el éxito de ING.

Hago memoria de cómo funcionaba antes de ING, y evidentemente no sería muy distinto de como maniobraría cuando Santander fuerce al pago de la comisión a aquellos no-clientes.

Y algo que si he disfrutado de ING y la verdad, se valora: la falta de comisiones para transferencias al extranjero zona SEPA (evidentemente, estando atento a la condic.q exigen). No tiene parangón en el panorama bancario español.

Como ya se ha dicho: se ha de valorar el conjunto. Y como también se ha dicho: el cliente de ING es también cliente de otras entidades. O sea: todo se resume en cómo jugar con las distintas entidades. Unas para una función, otras para otra, ...

NOTA: Fetuccini, tu enlace a la noticia de como reclamar contra las comisiones por descubierto no funciona.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (10 Sep 2015)

kikelon dijo:


> Pues ese es el tema, que la gente ya no cree en el resto de bancos tradicionales, simplemente tienen la certeza de que antes o despues se la van a clavar y acabará saliéndote más caro.



de esto hay mucha gente que aun no se ha enterado, pero el cliente de ING esta un poco mas al corriente, pienso que es un cliente bastante fiel y sabe lo que le espera si se va al oligopolio...

al oligopolio bancario le pasa lo que al PP, se le mueren los clientes igual que al PP se le mueren los votantes, ING es uno de los bancos que estan en situacion de competir con la nueva banca que esta por venir, ya sabeis, google y compañia, la banca tradicional lo tiene mucho mas dificil, como para afrontarlo hagan lo que ha hecho el BBVA, echar a todos los directivos y contratar a otros nuevos que supuestamente estarian formados en nuevas tecnologias pero que la realidad tienen la misma formacion que los anteriores...

la nueva web de ING no me gusta y pensaba que estaba hecha por powerpointistas, pero ahora pienso que no es tan sencillo, dasela a un niño que ha nacido con las nuevas tecnologias, probablemente le sea mucho mas intuitiva, creo que eso es en lo que estan pensando, en las nuevas generaciones...


----------



## tucapital.es (10 Sep 2015)

Fetuccini dijo:


> Una cosa es estar a sueldo (como paco jones) y otra escribir posts patrocinados.
> 
> De otra forma no se entiende que en una página de análisis como la que manejas te sorprendas de que ING mantenga clientes, cuando sabes que la mayoría de depósitos que analizas llevan unas condiciones asociadas que enjuagan su rentabilidad. Por mencionar uno, el depósito 15+ del BBVA (3% TAE) te obliga a contratar una cuenta que tiene una comisión de 3.75€ por transferencia y cobra 18€ por la tarjeta de débito. Y así todos y cada uno de los fantásticos depósitos.



Ah... los post que escribimos son patrocinados... pues si lees este tema PARECE que os paga a vosotros ING Direct, porque vamos, criticar a ING para que intenten asumir las comisiones de los cajeros no es nada en contra tuya y de ningún cliente, pero os echáis encima de nosotros y nos acusáis de cobrar, me gustaría saber de quién. Si una cosa no nos gusta, lo criticamos y punto y si encontráis cualquier inconveniente de cualquier banco, y queréis que publiquemos un post sobre ello, no tenemos ningún problema, de hecho, incluso podéis escribir vosotros mismos el post.

Y precisamente somos una página de análisis, NO nos extraña que mantenga clientes (yo sigo siendo cliente de ellos con muchos productos contratados), lo que me extraña es que sus clientes ante un cambio de condiciones (cierto que no lo ha generado ING) pero que no se quejen. Me extraña que ante la eliminación de los depósitos por incremento de saldo del último año para clientes de la entidad, la gente no se quejen. Me extraña que ante el absurdo de la nueva web (imitando a COINC), la gente no se quejen. ¿O quizás sí, y sus voces también han sido acallados?

Salu2.

---------- Post added 10-sep-2015 at 07:53 ----------




El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> la nueva web de ING no me gusta y pensaba que estaba hecha por powerpointistas, pero ahora pienso que no es tan sencillo, dasela a un niño que ha nacido con las nuevas tecnologias, probablemente le sea mucho mas intuitiva, creo que eso es en lo que estan pensando, en las nuevas generaciones...



Pues que dejen a los de nuestra generación tranquilos... y no ponga obstáculos para acceder a la antigua web (que lo están poniendo como ya indiqué).

---------- Post added 10-sep-2015 at 08:08 ----------




nekcab dijo:


> Como ya se ha dicho: se ha de valorar el conjunto. Y como también se ha dicho: el cliente de ING es también cliente de otras entidades. O sea: todo se resume en cómo jugar con las distintas entidades. Unas para una función, otras para otra, ...



Sí, en conjunto, ING es muy bueno y suele ser de los primeros que reacciona ante una cosa que vaya en contra de los clientes, pero no esta vez que otras entidades se le ha adelantado.

ING tiene muchas cosas buenas, pero me temo que su tarjeta no es la mejor, su cuenta Naranja no es la más rentable, y sus depósitos tampoco; y por eso como dices hay que ir jugando con diferentes entidades.

Salu2.


----------



## tucapital.es (10 Sep 2015)

ING se adherirá al acuerdo de los bancos para no cobrar comisiones en los cajeros entre ellos:

- http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-de-bancos-comision-cajeros.html#post14998701

Salu2.


----------



## kikelon (10 Sep 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> ---------- Post added 09-sep-2015 at 12:08 ----------
> 
> Y por cierto, nos hubiera que este tema se hubiera hecho viral, exigiendo a ING para que asumiera la comisión, pero al final se está haciendo "viral" pero para que ING no haga absolutamente nada.
> 
> Salu2.



No creo que ING se vaya paseando por los foros a ver que opina la gente sobre sus decisiones...

---------- Post added 10-sep-2015 at 13:50 ----------




tucapital.es dijo:


> Ah... los post que escribimos son patrocinados... pues si lees este tema PARECE que os paga a vosotros ING Direct, porque vamos, criticar a ING para que intenten asumir las comisiones de los cajeros no es nada en contra tuya y de ningún cliente, pero os echáis encima de nosotros y nos acusáis de cobrar, me gustaría saber de quién. Si una cosa no nos gusta, lo criticamos y punto y si encontráis cualquier inconveniente de cualquier banco, y queréis que publiquemos un post sobre ello, no tenemos ningún problema, de hecho, incluso podéis escribir vosotros mismos el post.
> 
> Y precisamente somos una página de análisis, NO nos extraña que mantenga clientes (yo sigo siendo cliente de ellos con muchos productos contratados), lo que me extraña es que sus clientes ante un cambio de condiciones (cierto que no lo ha generado ING) pero que no se quejen. Me extraña que ante la eliminación de los depósitos por incremento de saldo del último año para clientes de la entidad, la gente no se quejen. Me extraña que ante el absurdo de la nueva web (imitando a COINC), la gente no se quejen. ¿O quizás sí, y sus voces también han sido acallados?
> 
> ...



Tu no sabes si se quejan a la entidad, yo me he quejado para todos los casos que comentas, la discriminación de clientes eliminando los depósitos por incremento de saldo, la web, la tarjeta, ojo, también me quejé y mucho y encima no me afectaba, que quitaran la devolución del 3% de algunos conceptos de los que yo si disfruto, así que la discriminación es en ambos sentidos: los antiguos retienen algunas ventajas y los nuevos disfrutan de otras. Ahora me he quejado también de que no aclaran con las comisiones y siempre me contestan que es un tema que todavía están evaluando, supongo que en espera de ver la queja general.
Las quejas en las redes sociales no valen para nada, lo que valen son las acciones (como la tuya) y las quejas directas a la entidad, pero no voy a realizar ninguna acción cuando todavía NO he notado ninguna diferencia.
Ya verás como cuando pique a la gente, la gente se queja.

---------- Post added 10-sep-2015 at 13:51 ----------




tucapital.es dijo:


> ING se adherirá al acuerdo de los bancos para no cobrar comisiones en los cajeros entre ellos:
> 
> - http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-de-bancos-comision-cajeros.html#post14998701
> 
> Salu2.



Bueee, no había leido hata aquí. Ahora ya puedo decirte ¿tu lo ves?


----------



## tucapital.es (11 Sep 2015)

De momento el acuerdo sólo es con el Popular, pero tendrá que hacer algo más... o que los otros bancos no hagan nada (y sigan sin cobrar comisiones a los no clientes).

La cuestión está en el otro acuerdo de los Red6000, y unas entidades más.

Popular era uno de los que iban a cobrar la comisión de los 2 euros, así que el acuerdo de ING con este banco salva 2.600 cajeros para sus clientes.

Salu2.

---------- Post added 11-sep-2015 at 08:45 ----------

ING, Evo Banco, Self Bank y unas cuántas entidades más tienen CMs que anda por la red para ver lo que se opinan e incluso se ponen en contacto cuando ven alguna cosa no correcta.

No sé si sólo se dedican a intentar mejorar su popularidad o también hacen feedback de lo que leen (yo si fuera el de marketing, le preguntaría sobre lo que opinan la gente en la red y lo tendría en cuenta).

Salu2.


----------



## tastas (13 Sep 2015)

ING Direct, entre la espada de la comisión de los cajeros y la pared de la Cuenta 1, 2, 3. Noticias de Empresas

taptap


----------



## tucapital.es (13 Sep 2015)

Ains... parece que hay voces que dicen o piensan lo que hemos dicho nosotros....

Muchos dirán que también pagan a saber quién a "elconfidencial.com" por decir lo que han dicho.

Salu2.


----------



## OCALO (13 Sep 2015)

Soy de ING ahora.
Tengo que seguir pagando los dos euros por sacar mi dinero?
Decían que , al final, no...


----------



## t_chip (13 Sep 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Ains... parece que hay voces que dicen o piensan lo que hemos dicho nosotros....
> 
> Muchos dirán que también pagan a saber quién a "elconfidencial.com" por decir lo que han dicho.
> 
> Salu2.



Me parece muy bien lo que digan esos.

Yo sigo diciendo lo mio


----------



## DIGITVS (13 Sep 2015)

El Popular todavía no cobra a los de ING, que yo sepa.

Enviado desde mi 2014813 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tucapital.es (13 Sep 2015)

De momento sólo cobran los 2 euros, los cajeros de Caixa Bank.

Desde el día 21 los de BBVA y durante este último trimestre también Santander.

Del Popular se han asegurado no cobrar los 2 euros por el acuerdo que van a suscribir.

El resto queda por ver... pero parece que irá a más:

- http://www.tucapital.es/blogs/notici...anco-sabadell/

Salu2.


----------



## caralimon (25 Sep 2015)

Esta mañana he sacado 20€ en Santander y no me han cobrado nada

Como son estos de Ing mira que no cobrar con mi mierda de nómina.... amoshombre


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (25 Sep 2015)

caralimon dijo:


> Esta mañana he sacado 20€ en Santander y no me han cobrado nada
> 
> Como son estos de Ing mira que no cobrar con mi mierda de nómina.... amoshombre



Yo saco del Satander y no cobran nada a los de ING nop.:no::no:


----------



## tucapital.es (25 Sep 2015)

El B.Santander aún no ha comenzado a cobrar comisión en sus cajeros a los no clientes. Posiblemente lo harán a partir del mes de octubre.

Ahora mismo, sólo lo está cobrando Caixa Bank, BBVA que tenía pensado cobrar desde el 21 de septiembre, lo ha propuesto a la espera de lo que diga Economía.

Salu2.


----------



## santi.sc (25 Sep 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> El B.Santander aún no ha comenzado a cobrar comisión en sus cajeros a los no clientes. Posiblemente lo harán a partir del mes de octubre.
> 
> Ahora mismo, sólo lo está cobrando Caixa Bank, BBVA que tenía pensado cobrar desde el 21 de septiembre, lo ha propuesto a la espera de lo que diga Economía.
> 
> Salu2.



BBVA no se había echado atrás en esto de cobrar a los no clientes?

Yo e recibido un mensaje de ING diciéndome esto que BBVA de momento no cobra comisión..


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (25 Sep 2015)

santi.sc dijo:


> BBVA no se había echado atrás en esto de cobrar a los no clientes?
> 
> Yo e recibido un mensaje de ING diciéndome esto que BBVA de momento no cobra comisión..



Sí, eso es.


----------



## kikelon (25 Sep 2015)

A ver si hay cambios en Octubre ¿será en Octubre? creo que Santander se va a quedar sola, cuando vean las más pequeñas que hay dudas y se abren frentes y posiciones miraran a BBVA y este si no lo ve muy claro pasará del Santander. Al final la gente lo ve como un intento mas de colarles comisiones y eso repercute en su ya maltrecha e irrecuperable imagen. 
Y encima Santander ha cambiado de golpe y plumazo las condiciones de la cuenta Queremos y 123, algo que ya preveíamos todos los que en el pasado hemos huido de ese barco de piratas.


----------



## tucapital.es (26 Sep 2015)

santi.sc dijo:


> BBVA no se había echado atrás en esto de cobrar a los no clientes?
> 
> Yo e recibido un mensaje de ING diciéndome esto que BBVA de momento no cobra comisión..




Lo aplaza en espera de la regulación del Gobierno. Eso es lo que sabemos nosotros.


----------



## serhost (26 Sep 2015)

A día de hoy ¿cobra alguien más en cajeros que la caixa y sus bancos comprados/fusionados?


----------



## tucapital.es (28 Sep 2015)

De momento sólo CaixaBank, a la espera de la regulación del Gobierno.

Salu2.


----------



## Chondrite (28 Sep 2015)

jaimegvr dijo:


> En Australia se pagan entre 0,50$ y 2$ de comision por sacar dinero del cajero en todos los bancos, y NADIE SE QUEJA, porque aquí está asumido que todo trabajo hay que pagarlo, nada es gratis y no se puede pretender recibir un servicio y no pagarlo.



Tampoco se puede pretender tener tu dinero y disponer de él para prestarselo a otra gente sin remunerartelo, como hacen todos los bancos.
Nada es gratis y como el banco tiene mi dinero yo le pido a cambio servicios como sacar dinero sin comisiones.
O follamos todos o la puta al rio.


----------



## Fetuccini (28 Sep 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Ains... parece que hay voces que dicen o piensan lo que hemos dicho nosotros....
> 
> Muchos dirán que también pagan a saber quién a "elconfidencial.com" por decir lo que han dicho.
> 
> Salu2.



¿¿¿La Banca pagando a la prensa económica??? JAMÁS SE HA VISTO TAL COSA.

Me reafirmo: estáis montando un teatro desproporcionado con este tema. Puede que yo no acierte con el interés que hay detrás, pero es obvio que lo hay. Y ya es el descojono que un cliente del BBVA (por ejemplo) también tiene que pagar comisiones por usar otros Servired.

Decías en tu post inicial que te ibas de ING por la comisión en cajeros. ¿Puedo saber a cuál te has ido para no pagar comisiones en cajeros?


----------



## Gorkako (28 Sep 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> De momento sólo CaixaBank, a la espera de la regulación del Gobierno.
> 
> Salu2.



El bobierno o la justicia están denunciados por cobrar doble comisión :X


----------



## tucapital.es (28 Sep 2015)

Evo Banco; ya lo tenía contratado y 0 comisiones en cualquier cajero.

Simplemente el dinero para gastos lo he pasado de la Cuenta de ING a Evo Banco y sacar dinero en cualquier cajero sin preocuparme si me cobrará o no comisiones.

Salu2.

---------- Post added 28-sep-2015 at 13:48 ----------




Gorkako dijo:


> El bobierno o la justicia están denunciados por cobrar doble comisión :X



Me temo que la justicia poco van a poder hacer cuando el gobierno fije un criterio.

Caixa Bank desde que impuso la comisión de 2 euros en sus cajeros dejó de cobrar la tasa de intercambio.

El que hizo mal fue el banco emisor de las tarjetas (No es el caso de ING que no cobra a sus clientes) que a pesar de que no le cobran la tasa de intercambio, siguió aplicando comisión a sus tarjetas; cosa que está denunciado por las asociaciones de consumidores y que el Gobierno ha estado de brazos cruzados sin hacer nada hasta parece ser ahora.

Lo que tienen que hacer es fijar una única comisión que pagará los clientes, y después tanto el banco dueño del cajero y el banco emisor se lo repartirán.


Salu2


----------



## Gorkako (28 Sep 2015)

Me temo que el bobierno no está para florituras, tenga ud por seguro que no se pronunciará en ese sentido y que de hacerlo, por suerte para los consumidores, no será el actual con más plantilla en bancos que en política...
Igualmente habrá que esperar a la resolución ya que el caso se ha elevado a la UE.


----------



## Sputnik (28 Sep 2015)

kikelon dijo:


> Estupideces, me cago en los 10-20 euros que me pueda suponer, solo la paz mental y tranquilidad que tengo con mi pasta en ING vale mucho más.
> ¿El Santader dices? Que Dios te pille confesao.
> Yo he pasado por la tira de entidades: Caja de Ahorros y Monte de Piedad de Valencia, fué la primera, desde los 2 años a los 20 años, luego vinieron Caja Postal (obligatoria para cobrar la paga de la mili), BBVA- Argentaria, Banesto, CAM, La Caixa, Caixa Catalunya, Santander-Central Hispano...
> Todas, TODAS, me hacían extorsión vía microcargos sin justificar que tenía que ir cada dos por tres a reclamar: "no, pero tu vienes con el recibo del banco y te lo devolvemos, por ser buen cliente, blablabla", que no coño, que no quiero ir al puto banco a nada, A NADA.
> ...



Joder me tranqulizas bastante porque yo tambien hace 10 dias abri la cuenta nomina y la naranja para ir liquidando la de Bankia que lo ultimo que me cobro fueron 20€ por mantenimiento de la tarjeta de DEBITO ( la de credito la fulmine hace dos años ) y me dijeron que es que no estaba VINCULADO a la entidad, por no tener la de credito o un plan de pensiones o cualquier mierda de esas, proteste en la sucursal al director y me devolvio el cargo. Hijos de fruta, toda la vida con ellos, mis nominas, las domiciliaciones un par de prestamos con su interes en el pasado y me dicen eso.

A ver si no me llevo disgustos con estos naranjas, lo leido por aqui es mayormente positivo


----------



## antonioedlb (29 Sep 2015)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...noche-manana-saco-pasta-de-bancos-pancat.html


----------



## caralimon (1 Oct 2015)

Esta mañana he sacado 40€ del Santander con mi tarjeta Ing y no me han cobrado nada y este mes me han devuelto 3 Eurillos de recibos que me dan para la cañita del Viernes con los compis y unas olivas machacadas

Seguiremos informando...


----------



## tucapital.es (1 Oct 2015)

Ahora mismo sólo tiene coste si sacas de los cajeros de Caixa Bank.


----------



## caralimon (1 Oct 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Ahora mismo sólo tiene coste si sacas de los cajeros de Caixa Bank.



Solo para Ing o para cualquier banco que no sea la caixa?

Saludos


----------



## tucapital.es (1 Oct 2015)

Para todas las tarjetas que no sean de Caixa Bank y Self Bank.

Además las tarjetas de Banco Mediolanum y Evo Banco, que sus bancos asumen por sus clientes la comisión de 2 euros.

Salu2


----------



## Fetuccini (3 Oct 2015)

CaixaBank deja de cobrar dos euros a los no clientes en los cajeros | Economía | EL P


----------



## tucapital.es (3 Oct 2015)

Directamente a los clientes.

Pero pasará la factura a la entidad emisora de la tarjeta y ésta deberá decidir qué porcentaje repercutir a sus clientes.

Como indiqué en el otro post, ING tendrá que decidir qué hacer ahora

Salu2.


----------



## Fetuccini (3 Oct 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Directamente a los clientes.
> 
> Pero pasará la factura a la entidad emisora de la tarjeta y ésta deberá decidir qué porcentaje repercutir a sus clientes.
> 
> ...



Y como te dije, no hace falta alarmarse. Veremos lo que pasa antes actuar, en lugar de ir corriendo como pollos descabezados.


----------



## Baraja (5 Oct 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Pero pasará la factura a la entidad emisora de la tarjeta y ésta deberá decidir qué porcentaje repercutir a sus clientes.



Eso es mera especulación.

Con el nuevo decreto del gobierno los bancos tendrán que reunirse y firmar acuerdos para adaptarse a la nueva situación.

CaixaBank no puede repercutir esos 2 euros directamente a ING de un día para otro. No tendría sentido.

Si ING aceptó pagar esos 0,65 euros y no quieren hacerse cargo de más, sería CaixaBank quien tendrá que decidir si sigue permitiendo usar sus cajeros a los clientes de ING o no.


----------



## mc_toni (5 Oct 2015)

Baraja dijo:


> Si ING aceptó pagar esos 0,65 euros y no quieren hacerse cargo de más, sería CaixaBank quien tendrá que decidir si sigue permitiendo usar sus cajeros a los clientes de ING o no.



Pero eso es absurdo. Que pasará entonces si un cliente de ING mete una tarjeta en un cajero de CaixabANK? Le saldrá una pantalla diciendo que con esa tarjeta no puede continuar y que se le cobrará obligatoriamente una comisión de 0.45€ por el ratito que ha usado el cajero??


----------



## tucapital.es (5 Oct 2015)

Si ING no quiere hacer cargo de los 2 euros de comisión, se lo pasará a su cliente quien tendrá que pagarlo.

La situación no ha cambiado, sólo que ahora ING tiene que tomar una decisión de si quiere asumir dicha comisión o no y por lo tanto cobrarle a su cliente o no.

Salu2.


----------



## Baraja (6 Oct 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Si ING no quiere hacer cargo de los 2 euros de comisión, se lo pasará a su cliente quien tendrá que pagarlo.
> 
> La situación no ha cambiado, sólo que ahora ING tiene que tomar una decisión de si quiere asumir dicha comisión o no y por lo tanto cobrarle a su cliente o no.



No le encuentro sentido.

No creo que ING tenga obligatoriamente que aceptar cualquier comisión que ponga CaixaBank por el uso de sus cajeros.

La ley dice que, antes de realizarse la operación en el cajero, se debe informar al usuario de la comisión que se le va a cobrar. Es decir, CaixaBank tiene que informar al no-cliente de la comisión que le va a cobrar ING, en el caso de que se la fuera a cobrar. Si el cajero no informa de eso, ING no puede cobrar comisión alguna.

Hasta que ING negocie con CaixaBank la comisión que le va a cobrar no pueden cobrarle más que lo que acordaron antes de la imposición de la comisión de 2 euros al no-cliente, es decir, los 0,65 euros.


----------



## caralimon (6 Oct 2015)

Fetuccini dijo:


> CaixaBank deja de cobrar dos euros a los no clientes en los cajeros | Economía | EL P



Pues ahora no me sale de las gónadas el usar sus cajeros

Con su pan se lo coman y la comision que les pagaba Ing se la den a otro
Que se la casquen

Saludos


----------



## tucapital.es (6 Oct 2015)

Baraja dijo:


> No le encuentro sentido.
> 
> No creo que ING tenga obligatoriamente que aceptar cualquier comisión que ponga CaixaBank por el uso de sus cajeros.
> 
> ...




Efectivamente tiene la obligación de comunicar la cuantía de la comisión que cobrará a ING, y esa es la cuantía máxima que ING (o cualquier otra entidad) podrá repercutir a usuario.

Será ING quien decida el procentaje de dicha comisión que quiera repercutir.

Hasta ahora, si CaixaBank cobraba los 2 euros al clientes (ING se ahorraba la tasa de intercambio de 0,65€ que hasta antes de la existencia de dicha comisión pagaba por los clientes), ahora, ING tendrá que decidir qué hacer, si asumir los 2 euros, asumir nuevamente los 0,65€ que pagaban antes o nada y repercutir los 2 euros completos a los clietes.

Salu2.


----------



## Fetuccini (6 Oct 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Efectivamente tiene la obligación de comunicar la cuantía de la comisión que cobrará a ING, y esa es la cuantía máxima que ING (o cualquier otra entidad) podrá repercutir a usuario.
> 
> Será ING quien decida el procentaje de dicha comisión que quiera repercutir.
> 
> ...



Por lo de pronto han quitado el aviso de la página web donde avisaban que CaixaBank cobraba 2€. Así que por ahora volvemos al punto de partida: 0.65€ por retirada que asume ING.

---------- Post added 06-oct-2015 at 21:47 ----------




caralimon dijo:


> Pues ahora no me sale de las gónadas el usar sus cajeros
> 
> Con su pan se lo coman y la comision que les pagaba Ing se la den a otro
> Que se la casquen
> ...



Yo ya hago lo mismo después del culebrón: sólo saco del Popular, que son los que firmaron con ING.


----------



## caralimon (26 Oct 2015)

Ayer saque 20€ de red 6000 por ver que comision cobran ahora sacando menos de 60€ que no cobran nada y me cobraron 50 centimos

Antes sino recuerdo mal si sacabas menos de 60€ eran 2 pavos

Ahi lo dejo

Saludos


----------



## tucapital.es (26 Oct 2015)

Claro, no pueden repercurtir más de lo que le cobran a ellos, tal y como avisó BdE:

- http://www.tucapital.es/blogs/notici...-cajero-ajeno/

Salu2.


----------



## YOL (26 Oct 2015)

A mi ING me gusta por sus anuncios, entre la abuela puritana salida y un gitano anunciando el banco ,son de lo mejorcito


----------



## tucapital.es (26 Oct 2015)

Anda que el anuncio de self bank, jajaja. ¿Que te pasa? nada, ¿que te pasa? nada...


----------



## germanalca (26 Oct 2015)

He sacado varias veces 60€ de un cajero en Bankia con mi tarjeta ING y aunque pone que son 2€ de comisión luego no te los cobran, al menos de momento.


----------



## caralimon (26 Oct 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Claro, no pueden repercurtir más de lo que le cobran a ellos, tal y como avisó BdE:
> 
> - http://www.tucapital.es/blogs/notici...-cajero-ajeno/
> 
> Salu2.



Aviso que dio el BdE por la liebre que levanto La Caixa con lo de "- Sino aceptais barco como animal acuatico me llevo mis cajeros y dejo de respirar conviertiendome en niño pera..." que sino seguirian igual

El powerpointista que les vendio la moto sino esta en la calle tiene que ser hijo de alguien gordo

Pero muy muy gordo 

Saludos


----------



## HisHoliness (26 Oct 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Anda que el anuncio de self bank, jajaja. ¿Que te pasa? nada, ¿que te pasa? nada...




Tucapital pordias recomendar uan cuenta/banco para alguien que:

No vive en España
Uso para depositar dinero español unos 5.000 y pagar pegueñas cuentas y disponer de dinero cuando vengo
poco movimiento
posible cuenta de valores
Sin nomina en españa
que permita operar desde el extranjero (sin un numero de telf español)
gracias


----------



## euromelon (26 Oct 2015)

Hombre don HH cuanto tiempo sin leerle

Ing creo que te serviria


----------



## HisHoliness (26 Oct 2015)

euromelon dijo:


> Hombre don HH cuanto tiempo sin leerle
> 
> Ing creo que te serviria



Me imaginaba que seria una de las mejores, voy a echarle un ojo.

gracias!


----------



## euromelon (26 Oct 2015)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Me imaginaba que seria una de las mejores, voy a echarle un ojo.
> 
> gracias!



oye te mando unas cosas por mp


----------



## ACcIO DIReCTA (27 Oct 2015)

Nueva normativa sobre cajeros.

Estimado burbuja.info:

Tras la entrada en vigor de la nueva normativa de cajeros, nos encontramos en un periodo de transición en el que todas las entidades debemos adaptarnos a un nuevo modelo de comisiones antes del 1 de enero de 2016.

En este nuevo modelo, el propietario del cajero fijará la comisión que va a cobrar a los demás bancos y el banco emisor de la tarjeta no podrá cobrar a sus clientes una comisión mayor a esta. Para ajustarnos a esta nueva normativa hemos actualizado nuestro anexo de precios.

Por el momento no se ha publicado la comisión que cada entidad aplicará por el uso de sus cajeros. Mientras tanto, en ING DIRECT seguimos trabajando en ofrecerle alternativas para disponer de su dinero y podemos adelantarle que ya hemos llegado a un acuerdo con Grupo Banco Popular (Banco Popular, Banco Pastor y Targobank) para que nuestros clientes puedan utilizar sus cajeros gratis.

En las próximas semanas nos pondremos de nuevo en contacto con usted para explicarle en detalle nuestra propuesta. Hasta entonces, puede seguir retirando efectivo tal y como lo ha hecho hasta ahora.

Atentamente,

ING DIRECT


----------



## caralimon (13 Nov 2015)

Sabemos algo?


----------



## tucapital.es (13 Nov 2015)

Los otros bancos, según un artículo de cincodias que he leído van a cobrar entre 1,5 y 2 euros por operación.

ING ha preparado su libro de tarifas para trasladar esa comisión a sus clientes:

- http://www.tucapital.es/blogs/notici...vo-en-cajeros/

Salu2.


----------



## Viricida (13 Nov 2015)

Para mí esto sí puede ser determinante de irme de ING, o por lo menos de no usar su tarjeta desde luego.


----------



## uikeafro (13 Nov 2015)

Otro motivo para irse de ING, acaba de avisar que en Enero la Cuenta Naranja se queda en el 0,2 TAE

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## serhost (13 Nov 2015)

Si finalmente la comisión de hal cash se queda en un euro, ING debería mejorar la aplicación para sacar de cajeros sin tarjeta y dejar el hal cash gratuito.

A ver que pasa, yo ya tengo tarjetas de otra entidad que no cobra comisiones y deja sacar dinero en cualquier cajero y al menos paga al 1% el dinero, por lo menos un año debería aguantar la oferta.

Según como siga ING puedo pensarme quitar la nómina todos los meses y no tener apenas reserva más que para el mes en curso y otro más por si se retrasa el sueldo, sólo para recibos ya que aún tengo el descuento activo. Pero si sigue mal, puede que incluso prefiera tener todo: recibos y nómina en el mismo sitio por comodidad mientras mantenga este banco las condiciones.


----------

